# This or That



## Hailee's Herd

I looked this one up on the computer and found how you play it. 
One person says two things and the next person says which one they like better and picks two new things.
Example:
goat or dog
the next person says what they like better and then makes up a new two things. 

I will start it off:
cat or dog


----------



## redneck_acres

Dog

Vanilla or Chocolate?


----------



## heavenlyhaven

CHOCOLATE

horns or not


----------



## redneck_acres

Not

Zipper of Ferris Wheel?


----------



## toth boer goats

> Zipper of Ferris Wheel?


 confuzed?

Ferris Wheel

mouse or cat


----------



## Shelly

Cat

Fruit or Vegetable


----------



## toth boer goats

Fruit


yes or no


----------



## Hailee's Herd

yes

tomato or potatoe


----------



## AlaskaBoers

tomato

wattles or clean neck?


----------



## toth boer goats

clean neck


start or finish


----------



## heavenlyhaven

start

mac or pc


----------



## toth boer goats

pc


day or night


----------



## KW Farms

Day

Rain or Sun


----------



## toth boer goats

Sun


love or hate


----------



## Sonrise Farm

love 

arabian or quarterhorse


----------



## toth boer goats

quarterhorse


angus or holstein


----------



## KW Farms

angus

black or white


----------



## Pheonix08

black

doe or buck


----------



## toth boer goats

buck


bugs bunny or road runner


----------



## Sonrise Farm

road runner

Shepherd or Collie


----------



## toth boer goats

Collie

american idol or dancing with the stars


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Dancing with the Stars (_never seen either . . .sounded good, lol_

Heaven or Hell


----------



## toth boer goats

heaven

coat or sweater


----------



## Sonrise Farm

coat


skirt or jeans


----------



## toth boer goats

jeans

young or old


----------



## Sonrise Farm

young

beautiful or plain


----------



## toth boer goats

beautiful

safe or dangerous


----------



## Sonrise Farm

_hehe_
dangerous

Need to go or stay (_answer to my own question: need to go . .. one more tho . . )_


----------



## toth boer goats

OK had tons of fun..............good night

Need to go 


right or left


----------



## Sonrise Farm

right


----------



## Hailee's Herd

hen or rooster


----------



## heavenlyhaven

you forgot to post your own "this or that"

so

hugs or kisses


----------



## Hailee's Herd

hugs

hen or rooster


----------



## KW Farms

hen

meat or dairy


----------



## Hailee's Herd

dairy

Summer or Winter


----------



## heavenlyhaven

SUMMER

long time relationship or one night stand


----------



## toth boer goats

long time relationship

cheap or expensive


----------



## Hailee's Herd

cheap

ice cream or cake


----------



## toth boer goats

ice cream

fast or slow


----------



## heavenlyhaven

fast cars
slow living
hmmm...?
slow


red or green


----------



## toth boer goats

green

tight or loose


----------



## Sonrise Farm

tight

country or rock


----------



## toth boer goats

country.....................but I like both it depends.....



rich or poor


----------



## SDK

rich.. more goats to buy!


purple or red


----------



## toth boer goats

red

safe or dangerous


----------



## redneck_acres

dangerous :shades: 

sweet or spicy?


----------



## Amy Goatress

spicy- I always loved spicy foods ever since I was 9 months old ( the age I came to the USA too )

cloudy or sunny

Hey Talitha,

I watch Dancing with the Stars every week with my parents and even my Dad's Mom watches it in her room at her Assisted Living.


----------



## toth boer goats

> I watch Dancing with the Stars every week with my parents and even my Dad's Mom watches it in her room at her Assisted Living.


 love the show.....

sunny

tall or short


----------



## Hailee's Herd

short

computer or tv


----------



## heavenlyhaven

computer

oscar or emmy


----------



## toth boer goats

oscar


strong or weak


----------



## Hailee's Herd

stong

dim or bright


----------



## Sonrise Farm

bright

nigerian dwarf or Boer


----------



## toth boer goats

dim


far or near


----------



## Hailee's Herd

nigi/near

house or barn


----------



## toth boer goats

house


clean or dirty


----------



## Hailee's Herd

clean

early or late


----------



## toth boer goats

early


many or few


----------



## Hailee's Herd

few

movie or TV show


----------



## toth boer goats

but I like both..


movie


right or left


----------



## Shelly

right

Book or T.V.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch

Book

Clydesdale or Percheron


----------



## Shelly

Clydesdale

Cold or Hot Weather


----------



## redneck_acres

Hot weather(Although I acctually prefer about 70 degrees-not to hot and flies are not nearly as bad at that temp).

Coffee or Tea?


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Tea. Thought coffe beansare yummy  

Black or White?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch

Black

Day or Night


----------



## heavenlyhaven

night


mom or dad


----------



## HollowbeadRanch

Mom

Sister or Brother?


----------



## heavenlyhaven

neither

happy or sad


----------



## toth boer goats

happy

snake or lizard


----------



## rkalgren

Lizzard

pigeon or duck


----------



## Sonrise Farm

pigeon

saddle or bareback


----------



## rkalgren

bareback

drive or ride


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Ride!!!! 

Aspen or Pine


----------



## toth boer goats

Aspen


pepperoni pizza or cheese pizza


----------



## rkalgren

pepperoni pizza

chocolate or vanilla


----------



## toth boer goats

chocolate

ice cream or cake


----------



## rkalgren

ice cream

chocolate or peanut butter


----------



## toth boer goats

chocolate 


cashews or peanuts


----------



## Hailee's Herd

I guess I will have to say peanuts for that one. I am really allergic to cashews!! But I don't really like nuts.

milk chocolate or dark chocolate


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Milk chocolate

Sunrise or Sunset


----------



## heavenlyhaven

sunset

horror movie or comedy


----------



## rkalgren

comedy

school or work


----------



## kelebek

school

dusk or dawn


----------



## rkalgren

dawn

mini or large


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Mini 
horses or dogs


----------



## heavenlyhaven

dusk


spring or fall


----------



## kelebek

fall (my wedding was in October)

white or black


----------



## toth boer goats

white


cougar or leopard


----------



## kelebek

leopard

Snow skiing or water skiing?


----------



## toth boer goats

water skiing


tv or reading


----------



## Hailee's Herd

tv

pygmy or nigerian dwarf


----------



## heavenlyhaven

pygmy

nubian or boer


----------



## Hailee's Herd

Nubian! 

early riser or sleep in


----------



## Sonrise Farm

early riser

bookworm or movie fanatic


----------



## toth boer goats

movie fanatic


boots or shoes


----------



## heathersboers

boots!!! they come clean easier!!!

Ford or Chevy??


----------



## toth boer goats

Ford

sports car or station wagon


----------



## Hailee's Herd

sports car

pen or pencil


----------



## toth boer goats

pencil

actors or actresses s


----------



## heavenlyhaven

actors

fiction or fact


----------



## KW Farms

fact

shoes or barefoot


----------



## heavenlyhaven

barefoot when i was younger
shoes in my old age :sigh: 

jeans or skirts


----------



## KW Farms

Jeans

bath or shower


----------



## heavenlyhaven

shower

hot or cold


----------



## PiccoloGoat

cold

Water or Soda


----------



## heavenlyhaven

water

crochet or knit


----------



## toth boer goats

knit


radio or stereo


----------



## Sonrise Farm

radio. 

Storm or calm weather


----------



## toth boer goats

calm weather


rug or hardwood floor


----------



## Sonrise Farm

hardwood floor

Pomeranian or American Eskimo


----------



## toth boer goats

American Eskimo



receiving or giving


----------



## Sonrise Farm

giving

couch or lazy boy


----------



## toth boer goats

lazy boy



rose or tulip


----------



## sparks879

(orange) rose



me or you


----------



## Sonrise Farm

me

Lamancha or Nigerian


----------



## eliya

Nigerian

Beef or Bison


----------



## Hailee's Herd

Beef

turkey jerkey or beef jerkey


----------



## Pheonix08

beef jerkey i guess hate both though

Alpine or Nubian


----------



## rkalgren

Nubian

Frosting or Icing


----------



## heavenlyhaven

frosting



butter creme or better creme
(sugary) (not so much)


----------



## Sonrise Farm

better creme
kitchen or livingroom


----------



## Hailee's Herd

living room

resteraunt or home cooking


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Home cooking


dogs or cats


----------



## toth boer goats

dogs


deer or antelope


----------



## Hailee's Herd

deer

clock or watch


----------



## toth boer goats

watch



pepsi or coke


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Neither, they are both yuck!!


Carpet or Tiles (Or Wood) As a floor?


lol


----------



## heavenlyhaven

pepsi
coffee or tea


----------



## sparks879

coffee


cream or sugar


----------



## toth boer goats

sugar


deal or no deal or price is right


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Deal or No Deal


Rabbit or Hamster


----------



## heavenlyhaven

rabbit


western saddle or english


----------



## PiccoloGoat

I dunno.
I think I ride in English Saddles
So.. English

Blue or Red


----------



## KW Farms

blue

mini or standard


----------



## PiccoloGoat

MINI!!

Spots or Stripes


----------



## redneck_acres

stripes!(Although spots are pretty darn cute on a goat(most of the time) ) 

Mystery or Romance?


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Romance

Being with someone your whole life no matter what

or

Never having a Love


----------



## heavenlyhaven

life long commitment


loved and lost or never loved at all


----------



## Sonrise Farm

**sniff** 

never loved at all.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

umm? I choose blank xD


----------



## Sonrise Farm

. . . . oops . . . 


mist or frost


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Mist coz you dont slip on it :doh: 


Email or IM


----------



## eliya

Email (that way you don't have to get back immediately - I am on and off the computer all day so with email I can respond whenever I get a chance)

Sledding or Ice Skating?


----------



## PiccoloGoat

I would have to say ice skating because i have never gone "sledding" Before


SOmeone liking you

or

You liking them


----------



## HollowbeadRanch

Someone liking you

North or South?


----------



## toth boer goats

North

cat or kitten


----------



## eliya

Kitten

Chocolate or Vanilla?


----------



## toth boer goats

Chocolate



washer or dryer


----------



## eliya

Washer

Straw or hay?


----------



## redneck_acres

hay

coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Sonrise Farm

pepsi
school or good novel


----------



## redneck_acres

good novel(I am reading two pretty good books right now)


----------



## redneck_acres

oops almost forgot, 

movie or tv series


----------



## Pheonix08

hmmm thats a tough one, I guess T.V. series only b/c of Grey's

bad boy or good boy


----------



## toth boer goats

good guy


good cop or bad cop


----------



## redneck_acres

good cop

popsicle or fudgesicle?


----------



## Sonrise Farm

FUDGESICLE!!

cheesecake or chocolate cake


----------



## toth boer goats

chocolate cake



school or prom


----------



## Sonrise Farm

prom

Language or Algebra


----------



## Hailee's Herd

Language

French or Spanish


----------



## Sonrise Farm

French

Solitaire or Monopoly


----------



## Hailee's Herd

Monopoly

sleeping or shopping


----------



## toth boer goats

shopping


direct tv or dish


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Dish
I wish I had it!!


Flies or Mozzies?


----------



## toth boer goats

Flies 


digital camera or standard camera


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Digital


Necklace or Bangle


----------



## heathersboers

necklace

coffee or cappuchino


----------



## Sonrise Farm

caupachino 

kittens or puppies


----------



## KW Farms

puppies 

car or truck


----------



## toth boer goats

truck

video tape or dvd


----------



## heathersboers

DVD!!!!

e-mail or telephone


----------



## Sonrise Farm

email
stars or new moon


----------



## KW Farms

stars

paint or solid (goat color)


----------



## toth boer goats

paint 

pinto or sorrow


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Paint

Cough or Sneeze


----------



## KW Farms

cough

pine tree or palm tree


----------



## toth boer goats

pine tree





flat screen or regular screen


----------



## PiccoloGoat

flat screen

Teeth Pulled out

Or 

ToeNails Pulled out


----------



## heavenlyhaven

pinto

sneeze


fever or chills


----------



## KW Farms

ouch!! Ummm...teeth...If it's not the front ones! :ROFL: 

fly or drive


----------



## Sonrise Farm

chills

junk food junnkie or health nut


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Fly!!


Pictionary Or Scrabble


----------



## toth boer goats

Pictionary


ipod or boombox


----------



## Sonrise Farm

ipod

junkfood junkie or health nut


----------



## KW Farms

junkfood junkie

Blue or brown eyes


----------



## PiccoloGoat

BLOOOO





Devil or Angel


----------



## heavenlyhaven

Angel

walk or run


----------



## Sonrise Farm

run 

lucky charms or cinnemon toasters


----------



## HollowbeadRanch

lucky charms

Dawn or Dusk?


----------



## toth boer goats

Dawn


close or far


----------



## Sonrise Farm

far
man or woman


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Man :wink: 

Choc or Fruit
(Flavoured Poptarts)


----------



## toth boer goats

Fruit

news or soap opera


----------



## PiccoloGoat

news?
:scratch: 


Pet or working Goat


----------



## toth boer goats

Pet 

camping or motel


----------



## PiccoloGoat

motel!Im sick of camping xD

Bus or Train


----------



## toth boer goats

Bus?

wind or breeze


----------



## PiccoloGoat

breeze

Snow or Hail?


----------



## Sonrise Farm

neither
summer or winter


----------



## PiccoloGoat

summer i think

crumpets or muffins


----------



## heavenlyhaven

muffins

vegemite or promite


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Vegemite YUMM

Peanut Butter or Nutella


----------



## toth boer goats

Peanut Butter

bugs bunny or road runner


----------



## PiccoloGoat

bugsy

barn or house?


----------



## toth boer goats

house

honorable discharge or dishonorable


----------



## heavenlyhaven

honorable


----------



## toth boer goats

honorable


red head or brunette


----------



## PiccoloGoat

brunette

I hate my red hair 

Steven King or Alfred Hitchcock?


----------



## toth boer goats

> I hate my red hair


 you shouldn't.... it is beautiful and that is the color alot of people are dying there hair... LOL

Steven King

jumping jacks or hop scotch


----------



## PiccoloGoat

um.. jacks?


jeans or trackpants


----------



## KW Farms

jeans

apples or oranges


----------



## PiccoloGoat

apples

tall or short


----------



## KW Farms

tall

dirt or sand


----------



## PiccoloGoat

sand


radio or tv


----------



## toth boer goats

tv


walking or hitch hiking


----------



## KW Farms

walking

couch or recliner


----------



## toth boer goats

recliner

lexmark printer or hewlet packard printer


----------



## PiccoloGoat

hewlett packard


Purple or Orange?


----------



## toth boer goats

Purple


broccoli or spinach


----------



## PiccoloGoat

*choke gag*
Broccoli??
:question:

*Bold* or _Italic_ or Underline


----------



## KW Farms

*Bold*

horses or cattle


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Cattle
Horses are too hard to take care of :horse: 


Sheep or Cattle?


----------



## heavenlyhaven

cattle
sheep is stupid :greengrin: 


make up or natural


----------



## toth boer goats

make up


spring or winter


----------



## Hailee's Herd

winter

hot or cold


----------



## heavenlyhaven

hot

country or rock and roll


----------



## Hailee's Herd

country 

quiet or loud


----------



## heavenlyhaven

quiet

chocolate or strawberry


----------



## toth boer goats

chocolate

friend or enemy


----------



## Hailee's Herd

friend 

Saturday or Sunday


----------



## PiccoloGoat

saturday


Water or Juice


----------



## toth boer goats

Juice


High or low


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Low.. I think 


Beef or Lamb


----------



## toth boer goats

Beef 

tri tip or t-bone


----------



## Hailee's Herd

t-bone

popscicle or ice cream


----------



## toth boer goats

ice cream


diet or eat what you want


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Eat what I want :greengrin: 


Bird or Fish?


----------



## heavenlyhaven

fish


job or career


----------



## PiccoloGoat

career


cat or dog


----------



## Hailee's Herd

job

follower or leader


----------



## Sonrise Farm

leader
Lamancha or Nigerian


----------



## heathersboers

la mancha
motorcycle or car


----------



## Hailee's Herd

car

airplane or train


----------



## toth boer goats

airplane


pictionary or scrabble


----------



## PiccoloGoat

pictionary


old or new


----------



## toth boer goats

new


deal or no deal or price is right


----------



## heavenlyhaven

deal or no deal

law and order: CI or law and order: SVU


----------



## toth boer goats

law and order: SVU

bugs bunny or sylvester


----------



## goatnutty

sylvester all the way!
Blue or pink?


----------



## toth boer goats

Blue


square or circle


----------



## goatnutty

circle
fainting goat or boer?


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Fainters!!

Sleep til midday or wake up at 7?


----------



## heavenlyhaven

up at 7
(i'm old and my body yells at me if i am in bed too long - lol)


bed by 9 or up til midnight


----------



## PiccoloGoat

bed by nine
i like having sleep

:boy: or :girl:


----------



## toth boer goats

:girl: 

sad or happy


----------



## PiccoloGoat

happy 

coffe or tea
:coffee2:


----------



## toth boer goats

tea


cowboy hat or baseball cap


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Cowboy Hat
Yeehaww! :horse: 


Bee or wasp?


----------



## toth boer goats

> Yeehaww!


 :horse: lol
:ROFL: get along little doggie ......

Bee

red ants or taranchulas


----------



## PiccoloGoat

ugh probably the turantula coz apparntly they dont bight unless intimidated?



horse or pony?

:horse: :horse:


----------



## heavenlyhaven

pony
(at my age the closer to the ground the better - lol)




cappicino or latte


----------



## KW Farms

latte

hill or mountain


----------



## Hailee's Herd

mountain 

river or lake


----------



## KW Farms

river

gelding or mare


----------



## heavenlyhaven

gelding



beef or venison


----------



## toth boer goats

beef 



fire place or wood stove


----------



## heavenlyhaven

wood stove


natural gas or electric


----------



## toth boer goats

natural gas..........I'll just have to eat more beans .....LOL




raisins or apples


----------



## KW Farms

apples

bottle fed or dam raised


----------



## toth boer goats

dam raised


milk or chocolate milk


----------



## Pheonix08

choclate milk

dentist or doctor


----------



## heavenlyhaven

doctor!


sci fi or horror


----------



## PiccoloGoat

thats a hard one.. probably horror


----------



## PiccoloGoat

bump

Pony :horse: 

or

Goat


----------



## redneck_acres

goat

Mistle Toe or a hershey kiss?


----------



## Pam B

Hershey kiss

red or green Christmas ornaments?


----------



## Sonrise Farm

red
audio book or paperback novel


----------



## Amos

Paperback.

strawberry jam or grape jam?


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Eww jam 

if any I say strawberry??

School for a Week

or

Swimming Lessons for a week

or

Staying home doing 10 page assignment for a Week (Unfortunately I chose this one <_< )


----------



## Amos

jam is uberly nummy.

10 page assignment.

Parakeet or Conour?


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Uhh Parakeet? (Whats a cournor)


Horse riding

or

Motorbike/quad bike riding


----------



## Amos

Horse back.

a conour is a bird similar to a parakeet, just as pretty. I'm sure google might have a pic?



up or down?


----------



## Sonrise Farm

up! 

Twilight 
or 
New Moon 

or if your not familiar with the books

Rock
or 
Country


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Rock

Dread Locks

or

No Hair at All


----------



## Amos

Dreadlocks.

crocodile or alligator?


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Crocs :thumb: 

Bath or Shower


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh

shower

comedy or horror movie


----------



## PiccoloGoat

comedy


----------



## toth boer goats

Alyssa...dear ...you forgot the this or that? LOL


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Bah >.<

Alseep or awake


----------



## toth boer goats

awake


lime or lemon


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh

lime

cheese or butter popcorn


----------



## farmgirl

buttered popcorn


creme brulee or chocolate mousse


----------



## DopeyOpie

Chocolate Mousse!

Birds or reptiles?


----------



## PiccoloGoat

reptiles

Vampire or WereWolf?
Can you tell i just watched twilight? :wink:


----------



## Amos

Werewolf.


----------



## farmgirl

Amos, you forgot to post a question!


----------



## Amos

Oops.

Chicken noodle or tomatoe


----------



## farmgirl

chicken noodle


horse or pony


----------



## Amos

Horse


----------



## PiccoloGoat

yeah u forgot the question again :ROFL:


----------



## Amos

You go then.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Uhhmmm

Ghost or Monster?


----------



## farmgirl

yuck, neither!
pass


----------



## Nupine

Ghost

alpine or ND?


----------



## Amos

Alpine.


----------



## Catfish63

quater horse , nubian or boer :shrug


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh

nubian

show or pet


----------



## Catfish63

pet 

goat or llama :?


----------



## BetterBuckskins

GOAT!


----------



## BetterBuckskins

Sorry I couldn't resist...don't even know what you guys are doing..


----------



## Catfish63

Ok we are just saying like pizza or chips :hi5:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh

BetterBuckskins said:


> Sorry I couldn't resist...don't even know what you guys are doing..


someone will ask a question,for example: Alpine or Lamancha, you choose one, then ask another question..

answer:Alpine

then your question:dog or cat


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh

pizza

macaroni and cheese pizza or taco pizza .. yumm :wink:


----------



## Catfish63

mule or horse


----------



## toth boer goats

horse

pink or blue


----------



## PiccoloGoat

blueeeeeeeeeee  


extreme heat wave (maybe 45 celcius)
or
snow storm


----------



## Bona Fide

Snow Storm.

STYX OR WHITESNAKE?


----------



## toth boer goats

WHITESNAKE





bugs bunny or tom and Jerry?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

tom and jerry

english or western (saddle)


----------



## toth boer goats

western

border collie or doberman?


----------



## keren

border collie

coke or pepsi


----------



## toth boer goats

pepsi 


tv or radio


----------



## Dover Farms

radio

sunny and muggy or cold and breezy?


----------



## toth boer goats

sunny and muggy


morning or evening


----------



## Dover Farms

evening...definitely not a morning person.

Vacation to the mountians or the beach?


----------



## toth boer goats

beach


crab or Lobster


----------



## keren

both!

hilly or flat country


----------



## toth boer goats

flat country


camping or motel


----------



## redneck_acres

camping

cheese burger or hot dog


----------



## toth boer goats

cheese burger



fried egg sandwich or tuna sandwich


----------



## Deena

tuna sandwich

garden or market


----------



## redneck_acres

garden

Potato Salad or Macaroni Salad?


----------



## toth boer goats

Potato Salad


steak or shrimp


----------



## redneck_acres

love both-but would probably go with steak

cold cereal or hot cereal?


----------



## toth boer goats

:wink: 


cold cereal


cell phone or land line


----------



## Dover Farms

Cell! We don't have a land line anymore.

Ice cream or cake?


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh that is a hard one I like both ..and they go together well ...Yum.. :greengrin: 

Ice cream


McDonalds or Burger king


----------



## Dover Farms

McDonalds

Spring or Fall? (may have already been asked idk)


----------



## toth boer goats

Spring


riding a horse or flying in a plane


----------



## Dover Farms

Riding a horse definitely!!

Do you like your music loud or quiet?


----------



## redneck_acres

depends on the song-but loud is okay

actic circle or burger king?

(I just had a milk shake from arctic circle :yum: :drool: it was soooo good.


----------



## toth boer goats

Yum ....LOL :drool:  


burger king


roses or poppies


----------



## redneck_acres

I'd rather receive a rose as a gift-but in general I like poppies better they have more personality.

reading or listening to music?


----------



## toth boer goats

listening to music


watching tv or out door activity


----------



## keren

out doors (playing with animals!)

Is paradise a place or a state of mind?


----------



## toth boer goats

a place...



cat or dog?


----------



## redneck_acres

dog

walk or ride a bike?


----------



## toth boer goats

ride a bike




spending money or saving money


----------



## redneck_acres

I have to say spending money although I really should be saving it.

barbequing or cooking on the stove?


----------



## toth boer goats

:wink: don't blame you...

barbequing


comedy movie or action movie


----------



## redneck_acres

comedy

romance novel or western?


----------



## toth boer goats

romance novel


lake or ocean


----------



## keren

lake denotes forest, ocean denotes beach. And I much prefer forest over beach. But, if it were just two random bodies of water, I'd choose ocean. Something refreshing about sea water. 

coffee or tea?


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL :greengrin: 

tea


cat or dog


----------



## keren

cat (did you know you asked the same question a little way up the page, toth? lol)

pencil or pen?


----------



## toth boer goats

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :doh: 

Forgive me ...it's been a while......  



Pen


boer goat or pygmy


----------



## keren

lol boer goat

lion or elephant


----------



## toth boer goats

:wink: 

lion


ice tea or hot tea


----------



## keren

yuck neither I dont like tea :wink: 

lucerne or alfalfa :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL ...Sorry  

alfalfa


Bilby or Dingo


----------



## keren

dingo

big dog or small dog


----------



## toth boer goats

big dog




comedy movie or horror movie


----------



## FourSnyders

Comedy! LOL! :slapfloor: 

Teenager or baby?


----------



## toth boer goats

:ROFL: 


Teenager



math or science


----------



## FourSnyders

Science!

English or Spanish?


----------



## toth boer goats

English



blue or yellow


----------



## FourSnyders

blue

flan or pudding?


----------



## toth boer goats

pudding



cowboy boots or thongs


----------



## FourSnyders

cowboy boots

deer or beef?


----------



## toth boer goats

beef


castle or mansion


----------



## AlaskaBoers

castle!

Alaska or Hawaii? (vacation)


----------



## keren

Alaska

ski or snowboard


----------



## toth boer goats

snowboard



computer games or board games


----------



## FourSnyders

board games

harness goats or pack goats?


----------



## toth boer goats

pack goats



pasta salad or green salad ?


----------



## FourSnyders

BOTH!

ham or turkey?


----------



## toth boer goats

turkey


wood floors or carpeting ?


----------



## FourSnyders

wood floors

marching band or symphonic band?


----------



## toth boer goats

symphonic band


barn with a loft or one story barn?


----------



## FourSnyders

loft definantly!

duck or chicken (for pet/livestock, not to eat!)


----------



## toth boer goats

:wink: 


chicken 


laptop computer or desktop computer?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

desktop..unless i'm on the road....

snowing or raining?


----------



## toth boer goats

snowing




dog sledding or skiing ?


----------



## Dover Farms

dog sledding

morning person or night person?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

morning person

mountains or oceans?


----------



## toth boer goats

oceans




Shark or seal?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

seal- theyre cute!

caribou or moose? (meat)


----------



## toth boer goats

:wink: 

caribou ??? I think.......LOL. :shrug: never had either....  


snow roads or puddling from rain?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

oh..sorry.  -i think caribou is better-

snow roads


snakes or planes?


----------



## toth boer goats

Are you thinking of the movie "snakes on a plane"...LOL :greengrin: 

planes


orange juice or cranberry juice?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

definetly cranberry.

borough or county?


----------



## toth boer goats

county


VHS or DVD ?


----------



## keren

board games ... though I'll admit I like some computer games too :wink: 

farm fresh milk or store bought milk


----------



## toth boer goats

farm fresh milk



comedy or action film?


----------



## Dover Farms

I like both, but I guess action.

chocolate chips or M&M's?


----------



## toth boer goats

:greengrin: 


M&M's  



cookies n cream ice cream or tin roof sunday ice cream?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

i dont know what tin roof is
but cookies and cream is good!

tennis shoes or filp flops


----------



## toth boer goats

> i dont know what tin roof is


 It is good to
vanilla....ice cream with chocolate covered nuts...chocolate swirls...
:greengrin:

filp flops

candle light or keroseen(sp?) lamp ?


----------



## FourSnyders

candle light

romeo and juliet or merchant of venice?


----------



## toth boer goats

romeo and juliet



ford or chevy?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

chevy

trees or bushes?


----------



## toth boer goats

trees


creamy peanut butter or crunchy peanut butter?


----------



## Dover Farms

creamy peanut butter

Milk chocolate or dark chocolate?


----------



## toth boer goats

Milk chocolate



Turkey or Ham?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

ham

mug or thermos


----------



## toth boer goats

mug



watching DVD's at home or going to the movie theater ?


----------



## keren

wow this thread exploded since I was last here ...

I missed out on a couple good ones so: romeo and juliet, chevy, trees, crunchy, milk, turkey, mug and finally ...

watching DVDs at home (I'm kinda a movie night gal, though I dont mind going to the movies once in a while, too)

I'm gonna back track here and say

Romeo and Juliet OR Macbeth

(cos Merchant is a terrible play)


----------



## Shantarskiye

Romeo I guess.

Twins or Triplets?


----------



## toth boer goats

> wow this thread exploded since I was last here ...
> 
> I missed out on a couple good ones so: romeo and juliet, chevy, trees, crunchy, milk, turkey, mug and finally ...
> 
> watching DVDs at home (I'm kinda a movie night gal, though I dont mind going to the movies once in a while, too)
> 
> I'm gonna back track here and say
> 
> Romeo and Juliet OR Macbeth
> 
> (cos Merchant is a terrible play)
> 
> Image


 LOL .... :wink:

Twins

apples or peaches?


----------



## RowdyKidz

Ooh, apples (although I also like peaches).

Sunrises or sunsets?


----------



## toth boer goats

sunsets




baked potato's or mashed potato's ?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

mashed

italian or asian food


----------



## toth boer goats

asian food



pizza or spaghetti?


----------



## RowdyKidz

pizza

meat goats or dairy goats?


----------



## toth boer goats

both but....


meat goats


Jonas Brothers or Australian heartthrob Hugh Jackman ?


----------



## FourSnyders

Don't really know who either are.

Titanic or Romeo and Juliet (1996) (movie for both, not the story or play or anything)


----------



## toth boer goats

Titanic 


dogs or cats?


----------



## FourSnyders

dogs

Netherland Dwarf rabbits or Mini Lop rabbits (if you are not sure what they look like you can see them on our website!)


----------



## toth boer goats

very nice bunnies :wink: 

Netherland Dwarf rabbits


tap dancing or Clog Dance ?


----------



## FourSnyders

clogging! I myself do it! Thanks for the comment on our rabbits!

pouring rain or blizzard (it is raining now here)


----------



## toth boer goats

> clogging! I myself do it! Thanks for the comment on our rabbits!


 how cool is that I love it.....  :wink: 
your welcome... the rabbits are nice... 

pouring rain

outdoor activity or relaxing watching a movie?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

outdoors!

metallica or the eagles?


----------



## goathappy

hands down the eagles 

redi whip or cool whip?


----------



## toth boer goats

cool whip



apple pie or cherry pie?


----------



## FourSnyders

apple

hot chocolate or chocolate milk?


----------



## RowdyKidz

Depends on time of year...but,
chocolate milk.

NASCAR or basketball (on tv)?


----------



## toth boer goats

NASCAR 

beef or chicken?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

beef

hockey or football


----------



## redneck_acres

football (Go Boise State Broncos and San Francisco 49rs!!!!)

Black coffee or Coffee with all the extras(creme, cappacino, Latte, etc)


----------



## toth boer goats

Coffee with all the extras(creme, cappacino, Latte, etc)


pepsi or coke a cola?


----------



## RowdyKidz

pepsi!

Dumplings or Wendy's?


----------



## toth boer goats

Wendy's



mcdonalds or kentucky fried chicken?


----------



## RowdyKidz

KFC

Walmart or Kroger's?


----------



## Dover Farms

Walmart

Subway's or Pizza Hut


----------



## FourSnyders

subway

dancing or swimming?

Just a side question, how exactly does Romeo die in Romeo and Juliet? He doesn't die from kissing Juliet does he?


----------



## toth boer goats

dancing


digital camera or video recorder?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

romeo finds out my his cousin that juliet had died (but he didnt know that she wasnt really dead) he goes to the tomb, as he sips the poison- juliet wakes up, sees romeo choking and after he dies she commits suicide---and they only knew each other for 4 days!!

digital camera

road trip or plane


----------



## toth boer goats

road trip


french fries or curly fries?


----------



## FourSnyders

french fries

early bird or night owl?


----------



## Dover Farms

night owl

radio or cd?


----------



## FourSnyders

radio usually (104.9 The River, although since you are in NW Ohio you might get Joy FM)

Sunday mornings or Sunday afternoons?


----------



## redneck_acres

Sunday Afternoons-definately not a morning person

cookie or donut?


----------



## toth boer goats

cookie



burrito or hamburger?


----------



## redneck_acres

hamburger

Onion or turnip?


----------



## toth boer goats

Onion



steak n eggs or pancakes?


----------



## redneck_acres

hmm.....that's a tuff one-I love both-but i'd probably go with steak and eggs.


----------



## redneck_acres

oops forgot. Treadmill or good old fashioned walking?


----------



## toth boer goats

good old fashioned walking



setups or crunches?


----------



## redneck_acres

crunches

Pull Ups or Push ups


----------



## toth boer goats

Push ups


Christmas or thanksgiving?


----------



## redneck_acres

Thanksgiving

Hardwood flooring or Carpet?


----------



## toth boer goats

Carpet



reading or watching the news?


----------



## redneck_acres

reading

Going to a big fair or showing at a smaller goat show?


----------



## goathappy

smaller show

hot weather or cold weather?


----------



## toth boer goats

cold weather


Irrigated Pasture or feeding hay?


----------



## goathappy

thats a tough one, i'd say hay.

spring or fall?


----------



## toth boer goats

spring



hair down or pony tail?


----------



## goathappy

depends what you are doing, but i usually have my hair down

TV or Youtube?


----------



## toth boer goats

that's a hard one....but I'd say

TV 


Bottled water or fresh cold running mountain water?


----------



## RowdyKidz

Bottled water

Mountain dew or sunkist?


----------



## toth boer goats

sunkist


daisies or tulips ?


----------



## RowdyKidz

Ooh, I like both but I'll say tulips. 

Four O'Clocks or daffodils (sp?).


----------



## toth boer goats

daffodils



tee shirt or tank top?


----------



## RowdyKidz

t-shirt

Sleepin in on a Sat or getting up early for a goat show?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

getting up early. i'm a morning person anyway!

duct tape or scotch tape


----------



## RowdyKidz

Duct tape

go on a vaction to Hawii or Canada?


----------



## goathappy

canada

paper or plastic?


----------



## redneck_acres

plastic

peanut butter or butter? ( like do you prefer peanut butter on bread or butter?)


----------



## toth boer goats

butter


honey nut cheerios or rice crispies?


----------



## FourSnyders

honey nut cheerios

new Cheaper By The Dozen movie or old?


----------



## RowdyKidz

New

Milo and Otis the movie or Garfield?


----------



## FourSnyders

Garfield

alfredo or lasagna (meatless, or meat if you want; doesn't matter)


----------



## RowdyKidz

lasagna 

Peanut Butter n Jelly (any kind of jelly) or Subway


----------



## toth boer goats

Subway



shrimp or lobster?


----------



## redneck_acres

both!!!

spinach or liver?


----------



## toth boer goats

spinach ....raw in a salad....



turnips or egg plant?


----------



## redneck_acres

egg plant

egg nog or spiced apple cider?


----------



## RowdyKidz

apple cider

dark chocolate or milk chocolate w/ caramel?


----------



## toth boer goats

milk chocolate w/ caramel



American idol or dancing with the stars?


----------



## RowdyKidz

dancing w/the stars

cell phone or wii?


----------



## toth boer goats

wii



laptop or desktop?


----------



## RowdyKidz

laptop

soccer or baseball


----------



## toth boer goats

baseball


football or hockey?


----------



## RowdyKidz

football

basketball or handball


----------



## toth boer goats

basketball


NASCAR or drag racing ?


----------



## RowdyKidz

drag racing

solid colored goat or one w/ multiple colors


----------



## redneck_acres

multiple colors

California or Alaska?


----------



## toth boer goats

Alaska


Disneyland or sea world ?


----------



## redneck_acres

Sea World

breath mint or gum?


----------



## toth boer goats

gum


camaro or mustang?


----------



## RowdyKidz

mustang! (ford

ferrari or truck?


----------



## toth boer goats

truck ford f250..... :wink: ferrari would only get ya tickets...LOL :wink: 



frog or lizard ?


----------



## redneck_acres

frog

sausage patty or bscuits with sausage gravy?


----------



## toth boer goats

biscuits with sausage gravy ...yum..



rock n roll or country music ?


----------



## keren

country music

toilet or bathroom?


----------



## toth boer goats

bathroom .....
LOL.... because it still has a toilet if ya have to ....you know...GO... :ROFL: 



pony or horse ?


----------



## RowdyKidz

Horse 

Candy Canes or pringles?


----------



## toth boer goats

pringles



corn chips or tortilla chips ?


----------



## RowdyKidz

tortilla

ketcup or honey mustard?


----------



## toth boer goats

ketcup


hamburger or hot dogs ?


----------



## RowdyKidz

hotdogs

Coney dog or cheesebuger


----------



## toth boer goats

cheesebuger


combo pizza or cheese pizza?


----------



## redneck_acres

combo pizza

green olives or black olives?


----------



## toth boer goats

black olives



stuffed potatoes or mashed ?


----------



## redneck_acres

mashed

apple sauce or yogurt?


----------



## toth boer goats

yogurt



vanilla ice cream or chocolate candy bar ?


----------



## goathappy

ice cream

electric guitar or acoustic?


----------



## toth boer goats

electric guitar 



sunflower seeds or cashews?


----------



## goathappy

cashews

tile or wood flooring?


----------



## FourSnyders

wood floor

pork chops or lamb?


----------



## toth boer goats

lamb


Painting a picture or drawing ?


----------



## RowdyKidz

painting

Math or Science


----------



## toth boer goats

Science

submarine or Airplane ?


----------



## RowdyKidz

airplane

talk on the phone or email?


----------



## toth boer goats

talk on the phone


peach tree or apple tree?


----------



## FourSnyders

apple

dreaming or doing?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

doing 

bleating or whinny


----------



## FourSnyders

bleating

alarm clock or radio in the morning?


----------



## toth boer goats

radio in the morning



ice tea or warm tea ?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

warm tea!

husky or pit bull


----------



## toth boer goats

husky



poodle or bulldog ?


----------



## RowdyKidz

bulldog

Lab or golden retriver?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

retriever

bmx or mountain bike


----------



## toth boer goats

mountain bike



border collie or terrier?


----------



## RowdyKidz

border collie 

Pointer or Australian Shepherd


----------



## toth boer goats

Australian Shepherd



Bengal tiger or leopard?


----------



## RowdyKidz

leopard

hyena or lion


----------



## toth boer goats

lion


international tractor or ford tractor?


----------



## RowdyKidz

international

Kenny Chesney or Toby Keith?


----------



## toth boer goats

Kenny Chesney


trisha yearwood or LeAnn Rimes ?


----------



## RowdyKidz

LeAnn Rimes

Keith Urban or Rascal Flatts


----------



## toth boer goats

Keith Urban



toby keith or tim mcgraw ?


----------



## toth boer goats

Keith Urban



Tim McGraw and Faith Hill


----------



## keren

Tim McGraw! Tim McGraw! Tim McGraw!

go to bed or stay up reading TGS lol


----------



## toth boer goats

stay up reading TGS


:doh: or :ROFL: ?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

:doh: 


digital or analog


----------



## toth boer goats

digital 


puppies or kittens


----------



## goathappy

puppies

IM or email?


----------



## toth boer goats

both....... but ....IM



sea fishing or trout fishing


----------



## keren

trout fishing ... only cos I've never been sea fishing, and we are closer to a river than an ocean lol

lol or rofl


----------



## redneck_acres

lol

baking or cooking on the stove top?


----------



## toth boer goats

baking


cookies or cakes ?


----------



## RowdyKidz

cakes

ice cream or potato chips


----------



## redneck_acres

ice cream

pelleted grain or other?


----------



## toth boer goats

other


taco's or burritos ?


----------



## RowdyKidz

tacos

Country or pop music?


----------



## toth boer goats

Country....but I like both



barbecue or oven cooking ?


----------



## RowdyKidz

Don't cook...but oven

Miley Cyrus or Taylor Swift


----------



## toth boer goats

Taylor Swift


charlie chan or bruce lee?


----------



## redneck_acres

Bruce Lee

scooter or harley?


----------



## kannm

HARLEY!!

Hot or smart?


----------



## redneck_acres

smart

(Looks dont always last anyways)

SUV or Truck?


----------



## toth boer goats

Truck

fast or slow ?


----------



## Thanatos

fast

Sword or gun


----------



## toth boer goats

gun

guitar or drums ?


----------



## Thanatos

guitar

plane or boat?


----------



## toth boer goats

boat

drag car or race car ?


----------



## redneck_acres

race car

go dancin' or be a wall flower?


----------



## toth boer goats

go dancin' 


long hair on a girl or short hair on a girl ?


----------



## Thanatos

long hair

goats or horses? :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats

goats  


friday or saturday?


----------



## Thanatos

saturday

Tree or bush?


----------



## toth boer goats

Tree

video games or movies?


----------



## Thanatos

video games

fish or steak


----------



## toth boer goats

steak


crab or Lobster?


----------



## Thanatos

lobster

quad or dirt bike


----------



## toth boer goats

quad 


jacked up 4X4 or car ?


----------



## Thanatos

4x4(only cause I cant handle cars :wink: )

hot or cold (weather)


----------



## toth boer goats

:wink: 

cold


sitting or standing?


----------



## Thanatos

sitting( i stand all day at work)

beer or wine


----------



## toth boer goats

beer

pepsi or coke ?


----------



## Thanatos

pepsi(diet)

for travel of less than a mile.... walk or ride


----------



## toth boer goats

ride


swimming or running?


----------



## Thanatos

running

snake or lizard


----------



## toth boer goats

lizard


comedies or Action films ?


----------



## Thanatos

action

soap liquid or bar (it can be goat if you wish :greengrin: )


----------



## toth boer goats

soap liquid


bass fishing or trout fishing?


----------



## Thanatos

bass(i think they tase better)

paintball or lazer tag


----------



## toth boer goats

lazer tag


snicker candy bar or hersey bar?


----------



## Thanatos

Crap i dont like choclate(braces for the yellin) but if I must choose Snickers

Jerky or chips


----------



## toth boer goats

Jerky



color red or blue ?


----------



## Thanatos

red

gold or silver


----------



## toth boer goats

gold


diamonds or emeralds ?


----------



## Thanatos

emeralds

rifle or shotgun


----------



## toth boer goats

rifle

9mm or smith and wesson ?


----------



## Thanatos

smith if its a 357

bowling or golf


----------



## RowdyKidz

bowling

LA Lakers or Orlando Magic?


----------



## toth boer goats

LA Lakers


eating chicken or pheasant?


----------



## redneck_acres

I eat more chicken so i'll go with chicken-but I grouse are pretty tasty.

zucchini or butternut sqash?


----------



## toth boer goats

:wink: 

zucchini 


pea's or corn ?


----------



## RowdyKidz

corn

apples or strawberrys?


----------



## FourSnyders

apples

fire in a fireplace or bonfire?


----------



## toth boer goats

fire in a fireplace


cheddar cheese or swiss?


----------



## FourSnyders

cheddar cheese

clumsy or graceful?


----------



## toth boer goats

graceful

plums or grapes ?


----------



## RowdyKidz

grapes

apples or bannanas


----------



## toth boer goats

bannanas


sun or clouds


----------



## RowdyKidz

sun

summer or fall?


----------



## toth boer goats

fall


december or June?


----------



## RowdyKidz

June

Jan or July?


----------



## toth boer goats

Jan

dog or cat ?


----------



## RowdyKidz

both, but, dog

TV or a book?


----------



## toth boer goats

:greengrin: 

TV 

cherry pie or peach cobbler


----------



## RowdyKidz

cherry pie 

Having a garden or fields?


----------



## toth boer goats

Having a garden


unicorn or giraffe ?


----------



## RowdyKidz

unicorn

quarter horse or warmblood


----------



## toth boer goats

quarter horse 


angus or herford ?


----------



## redneck_acres

angus(Although Jersey's make pretty good steaks and burgers to). 

coffee or juice?


----------



## toth boer goats

juice


mcdonalds or burger king?


----------



## RowdyKidz

mcdonalds

steakhouse or applebees?


----------



## redneck_acres

applebees

pudding or frozen yogurt?


----------



## toth boer goats

frozen yogurt


bugs bunny or superman ?


----------



## RowdyKidz

bugs bunny

Play a sport or ride a bike?


----------



## toth boer goats

ride a bike

push ups or sit ups?


----------



## RowdyKidz

push ups

Jumping jacks or pull ups?


----------



## toth boer goats

Jumping jacks


a mile run or swimming?


----------



## RowdyKidz

swim (even though I can't)

fish or insects?


----------



## redneck_acres

fish(at least you can eat most of them)

plant a garden or just buy it from the store?


----------



## toth boer goats

plant a garden

tomatoes or squash ?


----------



## RowdyKidz

tomatoes

sunflowers or pumpkins?


----------



## redneck_acres

Sunflowers

Dachsund or St.Bernard?


----------



## RowdyKidz

St.Bernard

pug or pomeranian(sp)?


----------



## redneck_acres

pomeranian

sleep in or wake up at the same time each morning?


----------



## RowdyKidz

wake up at the same time each morning

orange or purple?


----------



## toth boer goats

orange


reading the newspaper or book?


----------



## redneck_acres

reading a book

buying a new car or buying a new goat?


----------



## KW Farms

buying a new goat (that has to be pretty severe addiction, eh? :ROFL: )

feeding in the morning or feeding in the evening???


----------



## toth boer goats

feeding in the evening


trimming hooves or giving vaccinations?


----------



## Thanatos

vaccinations


elk or deer


----------



## toth boer goats

deer



dinning out or eating at home ?


----------



## Thanatos

eating at home

mc donalds or bk


----------



## toth boer goats

I like both but.........bk


moon or sun?


----------



## Thanatos

moon

day or night


----------



## toth boer goats

day



Christmas or Thanksgiving?


----------



## Thanatos

thanksgiving(love the cranberry jelly from the can)

skiing snow or water


----------



## toth boer goats

:wink: :greengrin: 

water



cowboy/girl hat or base ball cap?


----------



## Thanatos

cowboy

bow recurve or compound


----------



## toth boer goats

compound


riffle or pistol?


----------



## Thanatos

oooo tough it depends on the varmint I am shootin..... I'll say pistol as I am better with em

motorcycle cruiser or crotch rocket


----------



## toth boer goats

> oooo tough it depends on the varmint I am shootin..... I'll say pistol as I am better with em


 :ROFL: :thumbup:

motorcycle cruiser

49 ers or steelers?


----------



## redneck_acres

A huge 49rs fan here!


tennis shoes or sandals?


----------



## toth boer goats

:thumbup: 

sandals


shark or whale ?


----------



## RowdyKidz

whale (they can't eat you!)

flip flops or heels?


----------



## toth boer goats

flip flops


rug or hard wood floor ?


----------



## RowdyKidz

hard wood..hate rug burns 

orange or teal?


----------



## toth boer goats

:greengrin: 

teal


laptop or desk top computers ?


----------



## Thanatos

desk top


flying or driving


----------



## toth boer goats

driving


taking a shower or a bath?


----------



## redneck_acres

I'd rather take a nice relaxing bath-but the pull up thingy on our faucet in our bath tub is broke-so we can only take a shower-unlesss we drop the shower head down and let the tub fill up.

walnuts or pistachios?


----------



## toth boer goats

bummer :hug: 


pistachios


hunting deer or hunting pheasants ?


----------



## redneck_acres

deer-they are a bigger target

peanut butter sandwhich or peanut butter sandwhich with Jelly?


----------



## toth boer goats

:wink: 


peanut butter sandwhich with Jelly



satellite tv or cable?


----------



## redneck_acres

satelite tv

ice tea or lemonade?


----------



## toth boer goats

ice tea


orange juice or apple juice?


----------



## RowdyKidz

orange

black or brown goats?


----------



## redneck_acres

brown goats

walnut or cashew?


----------



## RowdyKidz

cashew

vanilla or chocolat ice cram?


----------



## toth boer goats

chocolat ice cram

chocolate cake or white cake ?


----------



## redneck_acres

chocolate cake(although i've never met a cake I didn't like)

"The Mentalist" or "Law and Order"?


----------



## toth boer goats

:ROFL: :wink: 



"The Mentalist"


watching the news or reading the newspaper?


----------



## RowdyKidz

both...but watching the news.

snow cap or baseball cap?


----------



## toth boer goats

baseball cap


country or rock?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

rock

paved driveways or gravel?


----------



## RowdyKidz

paved

computers or laptops?


----------



## redneck_acres

computers

sledding or skiing?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

skiing.

garden or 'just buy it at the store?


----------



## toth boer goats

garden 


sweet pickles or dill pickles ?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

dill pickles

sweatshirts or hoodies


----------



## toth boer goats

sweatshirts


wood stove or fireplace?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

fireplace.

recliner or couch


----------



## toth boer goats

recliner


ice tea or warm tea ?


----------



## FourSnyders

warm tea

Indoor pool or outdoor?


----------



## redneck_acres

outdoors

homemade biscuits and gravy or just a granola bar?


----------



## toth boer goats

Yum :greengrin: 
homemade biscuits and gravy



dog or cat?


----------



## redneck_acres

dog

Nubian or Saanen?


----------



## toth boer goats

Nubian


trees or brush?


----------



## RowdyKidz

trees

robins or blue-jays?


----------



## toth boer goats

robins


asparagus or artichokes?


----------



## redneck_acres

asparagas

peanut butter or Nutella?


----------



## toth boer goats

peanut butter



numbers or letters ?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

letters

glasses or cups


----------



## jazlyn

cups


Mango or candy?


----------



## RowdyKidz

candy

dark chocolate or white chocolate?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

dark

paint or traditional boers


----------



## jazlyn

paint

new incubator or new milk stand?


----------



## toth boer goats

new milk stand

comedy or western?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

comedy.

wheelbarrow or atv trailer


----------



## toth boer goats

atv trailer


quad or Go cart?


----------



## jazlyn

quad

Elehant ears or monkey grass?


----------



## toth boer goats

monkey grass


checkers or chess?


----------



## FourSnyders

chess anymore

rabbits or ferrets (for pets)?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

rabbits

peony or poppy


----------



## redneck_acres

Poppy (I'm going to name a doe kid htat this coming year-if Lily has one)

cereal bar or granola bar?


----------



## toth boer goats

> Poppy (I'm going to name a doe kid htat this coming year-if Lily has one)


 :greengrin: neeto

granola bar

cheese and crackers or dipping veggies?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

veggies


chicks or goslings


----------



## toth boer goats

chicks


blue eyes or brown eyes?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

brown


cheechako or greenhorn


----------



## toth boer goats

cheechako


cartoons or comedies?


----------



## FourSnyders

comedies

salad or steak?


----------



## toth boer goats

steak


banana's or apples?


----------



## FourSnyders

apples

scrapbook or poster (for presenting info)?


----------



## toth boer goats

scrapbook


cornish game hens or pheasants?


----------



## FourSnyders

pheasants

sleep or coffee?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

sleep

blues or jazz


----------



## FourSnyders

jazz

Virginia Maryland Regional College of Veterinary Medicine (VMRCVM) or University of Findlay?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

hmmmm..........UAF? UAA? Jusk joking :greengrin: 

Virginia Maryland Regional College of Veterinary Medicine (i copy and pasted :wink: ..long name!)

grizzly or brown bear


----------



## FourSnyders

hmmm.........difficult one 

brown bear

geese or ducks

I copy and pasted too!


----------



## toth boer goats

geese 

eggs & ham or eggs & steak?


----------



## redneck_acres

eggs and ham-although steak is pretty darn tasty to.

scooter ride or bicycle ride?


----------



## toth boer goats

scooter ride


Harley Davidson or Honda?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

harley

state fair or county


----------



## toth boer goats

state fair

candle light or lantern?


----------



## sparks879

candle light


toyota or ford


----------



## redneck_acres

ford

turkey or chicken?


----------



## Anna

turkey

snake or spider?


----------



## toth boer goats

spider


bobcat or mountain lion ?


----------



## Gumtree

lion

wattle or gumtree?


----------



## toth boer goats

gumtree

tim tams or pie ?


----------



## Gumtree

tim tams

chops or bacon?


----------



## redneck_acres

bacon

glasses or contacts?


----------



## RowdyKidz

Glasses (Couldn't imagine poking my eyes! LOL)

Gemini or Topaz


----------



## toth boer goats

Topaz

Porcupine or shark?


----------



## Gumtree

porcupine

wood or leather


----------



## toth boer goats

wood 

kangaroo or dingo?


----------



## sparks879

kangaroo
yahoo or msn


----------



## toth boer goats

yahoo


sausage or hot dog?


----------



## RowdyKidz

hot dog

Spotted goats or Paint goats?


----------



## Gumtree

paint goats

goat guardian dogs or grass eating guardians


----------



## toth boer goats

goat guardian dogs


chiller movies or comedies?


----------



## RowdyKidz

Comedies

Romance or Science Fiction?


----------



## toth boer goats

Romance

hot air balloon or plane?


----------



## RowdyKidz

Plane

Boat or Train


----------



## toth boer goats

Boat 


cowboy boots or combat boots?


----------



## RowdyKidz

cowboy boots

Nike or Adias


----------



## toth boer goats

Nike


winter or summer?


----------



## sparks879

SUMMER!



tabby or black and white


----------



## toth boer goats

tabby

watching a flat screen tv or being on the computer?


----------



## farmgirl1

Being on the computer :type: 

Comedy or thriller?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

GOOD ONE 

Comedy 

Cooking dinner or going to a drive thru?


----------



## Young Goat Farmer

cooking dinner

country or rock


----------



## farmgirl1

Depends on the song... but usually country


mini or standard sized (goats)


----------



## Young Goat Farmer

mini.

pepsi or coke


----------



## fiberchick04

pepsi-less sugary feeling on my teeth


Football or baseball?


----------



## RPC

Football- If I get to play

Tennis shoes or flip flops


----------



## farmgirl1

depends what I'm doing, usually tennis shoes unless i need to keep slipping them off

chinese or mexican food


----------



## RPC

Chinese as long as I get orange chicken and crab ragoon

Being in the extreme heat or extreme cold


----------



## farmgirl1

extreme cold as long as i have a coat and all the essential stuff, but I guess it depends how long

1 million dollars or 10 super super super good show goats (I couldn't think of anything else)


----------



## toth boer goats

:laugh: 

1 million dollars LOL ...I can buy the goats... :thumb: :laugh: 


drinking water or orange juice?


----------



## redneck_acres

usually i'd say water-but lately i've been craving orange juice

dayshift or nightshift?


----------



## toth boer goats

dayshift



vampire or werewolf ?


----------



## RPC

Werewolf

Blind or deaf?


----------



## farmgirl1

nice one! but hard, ummm... I think deaf because imagine not being able to see the beautiful world

laptop or like full computer


----------



## toth boer goats

quarterhorse



mashed potatoes or fried?


----------



## RPC

Fried with peppers and onions

Car or SUV


----------



## redneck_acres

car

Frozen Yogurt or Home made chocolate Chocolate chip ice cream? 
:thumb: I'm having some of that right now.


----------



## RPC

Home made chocolate chip ice cream

pants or shorts


----------



## farmgirl1

depends what time of year but i guess pants since you can roll them up and you cant roll shorts down.....

paper or plastic???? :chin:


----------



## RPC

Paper

Pictures
Black and white or color


----------



## AlaskaBoers

color

birch or oak


----------



## RPC

OAK

TV or Computer


----------



## toth boer goats

Computer

motorcycle or quad?


----------



## RPC

Quad 

Tiger or lion


----------



## toth boer goats

Tiger

spotted boer or traditional?


----------



## RPC

Spotted just because I dont like everyone to look the same.

Oak or Cherry hardwood floors


----------



## toth boer goats

Cherry hardwood floors




Scary movies :shocked: or comedies :ROFL: ?


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh

both

chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## RPC

vanilla

Beef or Pork?


----------



## toth boer goats

Beef 


stream or lake?


----------



## RPC

Lake

Peanut M&M's or Peanutbutter M&M's


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm

Peanutbutter M&M's

Television or Computer?


----------



## RPC

Computer

Ford or Chevy?


----------



## Farmgirl675

Chevy

mud or snow?


----------



## toth boer goats

snow

peaches or apples?


----------



## Farmgirl675

peaches

pie or cake


----------



## toth boer goats

cake


duck or goose?


----------



## RPC

Duck

Paper or Plastic


----------



## toth boer goats

Paper



onion rings or fries?


----------



## RPC

Onion Rings

Grilled chicken or Fried chicken


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

FRIED CHICKEN!!!!

bathing suit or skinny dipping?


----------



## RPC

Skinny Dipping

Ocean or Pool?


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm

Pool (only because its safer, otherwise I would get away from the chemicals)

Mansion or House?


----------



## RPC

Mansion (I want lots of kids, biological and adopted, and room for them)

Snow or rain


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

depends... snow in winter and rain in summer 

natural or artificial


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm

Natural as is real plants and not plastic

but Artificial if breeding does.


Mild 60/70 degrees Fahrenheit or Hot 80/90 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## RPC

80/90 without humidity 

Fish or Pork for dinner


----------



## toth boer goats

Pork for dinner


high or low?


----------



## RPC

High

mute or deaf


----------



## toth boer goats

mute


spring or winter?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Spring!

Swimming or Ice skating?


----------



## toth boer goats

Ice skating


Puppy or kitten?


----------



## Paige

puppy

saanen or nigi


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

NIGI!!

Making cheese, or making soap?


----------



## Paige

Making soap

boers or kikos?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Kikos

Nubians or Alpines?


----------



## Paige

Ummm............this is a hard one...

nubians

Oberhasli or lamancha


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Oberhasli 

Saanan or Togenburg


----------



## Paige

saanen

pasteurized or raw milk


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Pasterized

Goat Milk or Cow Milk


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters

arabian

cake or pie


----------



## toth boer goats

> Goat Milk or Cow Milk





> arabian


A little confused with your answer.... It was suppose to be a choice between... Goat Milk or Cow Milk.... ?

I'll continue with your choices....cake or pie?

cake

soap opera or western movie?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Western Movie

Action or Comedy?


----------



## RPC

Comedy

duck or chicken


----------



## Paige

DUCK!  

Doe or wether?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Doe!

Blue Eyes or Brown eyes?


----------



## Paige

In goats or people?

Brown for both, sorry no blue eyes in oberhaslis.

solid colors or party colors?


----------



## RPC

Party colors

Facebook or twitter


----------



## Paige

facebook

shetland pony or mini horse?


----------



## toth boer goats

mini horse


fingernail polish with sparkles or stars?


----------



## Paige

None! Well if I had to have some... :sigh: sparkles.

pack goat or cart goat?


----------



## toth boer goats

cart goat


yellow or orange ?


----------



## Paige

yellow

U.S. or Canada?


----------



## toth boer goats

U.S.


:hair: or :ROFL:


----------



## Paige

:ROFL: 

:kidblue: or :kidred: ?


----------



## toth boer goats

:kidred: 

:hi5: or :hug: ?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

:hug: 


 Or :drool:


----------



## toth boer goats

That was a hard one...LOL 




 or :angelgoat:


----------



## Paige

:sleeping: or :cake:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

:cake: 

:hair: OR :wallbang:


----------



## Paige

:wallbang: 

:cheers: or :coffee2:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

:cheers: BAHAHAHA

:chick: OR :horse:


----------



## Paige

:chick: 

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

:ROFL: 

:angry: or :doh:


----------



## Paige

:doh: 

:scratch: or :chin:


----------



## toth boer goats

:chin: 

:crazy: or :hammer: ?


----------



## Paige

:crazy: 

:mecry: or :tear:


----------



## toth boer goats

:mecry:


Top hat or cowboy hat?


----------



## Anna

Cowboy hat 

wood or gas fireplace?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Wood fireplace

Wool or Cotton?


----------



## Anna

cotton! wool is too itchy.

hunting or fishing?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

(neither)
fishing lol

sleeping in or early bird?


----------



## toth boer goats

sleeping in


hot dog or hamburger?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Hamburger.....

Soda or Milkshake?


----------



## Paige

milkshake

Beef or chicken?


----------



## toth boer goats

Beef 


string beans or peas?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Peas

Pics or videos?


----------



## toth boer goats

videos


roses or tulips?


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm

Tulips

(They hurt less)

Tissues with scent or Tissues with out scent

Sorry I ran out of ideas!


----------



## toth boer goats

> (They hurt less)
> 
> Tissues with scent or Tissues with out scent
> 
> Sorry I ran out of ideas!


 LOL :laugh: :greengrin:

Tissues with scent

border collie or bull dog?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Border Collie

watching tv or listening to music


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm

Listening to Music!

Barns or Run ins(Lein Tus)?


----------



## toth boer goats

Barns


Alfalfa hay or oat hay?


----------



## RPC

Alfalfa

Goat food: pellets or grain


----------



## toth boer goats

grain


Peas or cabbage?


----------



## RPC

Peas

Carrots or celery


----------



## toth boer goats

Carrots


steak or chicken?


----------



## PrincessB

steak

pymgy or full size goats?


----------



## Pygmy Packer

PYGMY!!!

Pygmy or Ober

Some of these are realy good :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats

:laugh: 

Ober


eating a snickers candy bar or eating a milky way?


----------



## Pygmy Packer

Milky way

Chevy or Ford


----------



## toth boer goats

Ford



regular fries or curly fries?


----------



## naturalgoats

curly

giving a shot to a chihuahua or to a bull?


----------



## toth boer goats

chihuahua :laugh: 

drinking a pepsi or Coke?


----------



## Pygmy Packer

Pepsi!

Pizza or hambergers



toth boer goats said:


> Ford


That is incorect :laugh:


----------



## milkmaid

Pizza

Selfish or generous


----------



## toth boer goats

generous


hot or cold?


----------



## VincekFarm

Hot!


Doe or Buck?


----------



## RowdyKidz

Doe 

Tall or Short?


----------



## VincekFarm

Short

Cake or Ice cream?


----------



## RowdyKidz

Cake

Chocolate or Vanilla?


----------



## VincekFarm

Chocolate

Hairy or Bald?


----------



## toth boer goats

Bald


long fingernails or short?


----------



## VincekFarm

short

TV or computer?


----------



## milkmaid

Computer!

Funny or serious?


----------



## toth boer goats

Funny 



hot cocoa or cold?


----------



## VincekFarm

Hot cocoa


Coffee or Tea?


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm

Tea

Oscillating Fan or Air Conditioning?

(Couldn't think of anything else lol)


----------



## VincekFarm

Air conditioning

Spring or Summer?


----------



## naturalgoats

spring

novel or non-fiction?


----------



## RowdyKidz

novel! 

Book or Magazine?


----------



## VincekFarm

Book!

Glasses or Binoculars.. lol


----------



## naturalgoats

binoculars

rose bush or berry bush?


----------



## RowdyKidz

rose bush

Tulips or Daffodils?


----------



## VincekFarm

Tulips

Klondike bar or sherbert?


----------



## freckles

Klondike bar
Short ears or long ears


----------



## toth boer goats

long ears



Milk shakes or a bowel of ice cream?


----------



## VincekFarm

Milk Shakes

Orange or Apple?


----------



## DavyHollow

Apple

Cell or organism?


----------



## freckles

Organism
Alpine or toggenburg?


----------



## DavyHollow

Alpine 

biased or unbiased? :laugh:


----------



## freckles

Biased
Solid or spotted?


----------



## milkmaid

Spotted!

Strawberry or orange?


----------



## freckles

Stwawberry 
lemon or lime?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

lemon!!!!

summer or winter?


----------



## milkmaid

Summer!

High or low?


----------



## freckles

High(not the druggy kind just high in happyiness lol) 
Sunrise or Sunset?


----------



## naturalgoats

sunrise

long hair or short hair?


----------



## freckles

Short hair 
makeup or natural


----------



## milkmaid

Natural!  

Goat or dog?


----------



## freckles

Goat lol
blonde or brunette?


----------



## VincekFarm

Brunette

Fan or AC?


----------



## toth boer goats

AC


Fudge or chocolate?


----------



## freckles

Fudge
peppermint or candy cane?


----------



## VincekFarm

Candy Cane

Fork or Spoon?


----------



## freckles

spoon
buck or wether?


----------



## milkmaid

Buck!
Pets or farm animals?


----------



## freckles

I consider my goats pets, so Pets 
tall or short?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

tall!!!
yes or no?


----------



## freckles

Yes!!!
Tan or pale?


----------



## VincekFarm

Tan

Cotton Candy or Green Beans?


----------



## milkmaid

Never had cotton candy, so green beans!  
Near or far?


----------



## toth boer goats

Near


city or country?


----------



## freckles

Country
Cloudy or sunshine?


----------



## milkmaid

Sunshine!
Barefoot or flip-flops?


----------



## toth boer goats

flip-flops


good or bad?


----------



## freckles

Good
the truth or lies?


----------



## toth boer goats

truth 


orange juice or grape juice?


----------



## Tolers Boers

Arabian

old or young


----------



## Tolers Boers

woopsie i didn't go all way to end..sorry. lol


----------



## toth boer goats

> woopsie i didn't go all way to end..sorry. lol


 HeHE...I did that before too...  No worries ...I will just continue from where you left off... :wink: :thumb:

young

tri tip or prime rib?


----------



## freckles

Prime rib
Roses or Sunflowers?


----------



## milkmaid

Sunflowers

Easy or hard?


----------



## freckles

Easy
dog or cat?


----------



## VincekFarm

Dog

Forest or Meadow?


----------



## freckles

Meadow
Shiny or dull?


----------



## DavyHollow

shiny
diamond or pearl?


----------



## VincekFarm

Diamond

Apple or Orange


----------



## milkmaid

Orange!
Silly or serious?


----------



## DavyHollow

SILLY 

Hollow or Filled?


----------



## freckles

filled
map or gps?


----------



## toth boer goats

gps



laptop or desktop?


----------



## freckles

laptop
Spider or Snake?


----------



## DavyHollow

snake
widow or widower?


----------



## toth boer goats

neither

Puppy or a kitten?


----------



## DavyHollow

Kitten

Jack or queen?


----------



## toth boer goats

queen


hot teal or cold tea?


----------



## freckles

Hot tea
Creamer or black (coffee)


----------



## VincekFarm

Creamer

Donuts or Muffins?


----------



## Frosty1

Donuts 

corn or peas? lol


----------



## toth boer goats

corn


sausage or bacon?


----------



## Frosty1

Bacon

Computer or TV?


----------



## toth boer goats

Computer


Subway or McDonalds?


----------



## Frosty1

SUBWAY EVERY TIME!!!!! lol  


Nectarines or Peaches?


----------



## milkmaid

Peaches!  
Sky or Sea?


----------



## Frosty1

Sky... 

THIS is an easy one lol.

Goats or sheep?


----------



## toth boer goats

Goats  :wink: 


Watching movies at home or going to the movie theater?


----------



## Frosty1

Movies at home. lol 

DVD or Blueray?


----------



## toth boer goats

Blueray


bowel of ice cream or a shake?


----------



## Frosty1

bowl of ice cream (BTW, BOWEL?!) LOL sorry, that just made me laugh so much though... I love typos... ;D


watermelon or grapes?


----------



## toth boer goats

> bowl of ice cream (BTW, BOWEL?!) LOL sorry, that just made me laugh so much though... I love typos... ;D


 :laugh: :doh: :help: :ROFL: Oops...I did that didn't I ..LOL 

watermelon

cheddar cheese or pepperjack cheese?


----------



## Frosty1

:applaud: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :applaud:


----------



## VincekFarm

Cheddar Chesse

Corn or Squash?


----------



## .:Linz:.

squash

Night or day?


----------



## Frosty1

Squash

Family movie night, or Family game night?


----------



## toth boer goats

> Night or day?





> Squash
> 
> Family movie night, or Family game night?


 It was the choice of night or Day...Frosty1 :wink:

But I will continue on with.... 
Family movie night, or Family game night?

Family movie night

Eating a hamburger or a tender Steak?


----------



## Frosty1

Sorry, but it really isn't my fault. lol The same thing happened in the word chain. Linz's post just hadn't been approved so I didn't see it. Sorry. 

Hamburger


----------



## toth boer goats

> Sorry, but it really isn't my fault. lol The same thing happened in the word chain. Linz's post just hadn't been approved so I didn't see it. Sorry.
> 
> Hamburger


 :laugh:

Ask a question for the next player ...Frosty1 :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'll ask  
goat or sheep?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

GOAT!

horse or pony


----------



## RMADairyGoats

horse
dog or cat


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dog

ND or LaMancha


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Umm. I'm not sure I can anwser that one  I LOVE them both!
Alpine or Saanen


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!

That is hard cuz I love the look of a Saanen but I am not a fan of the white... and I relly like Alpine color 

Nubian or Togg.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nubian
bucks or does


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

well...... I REALLY want a buck! soooo....... bucks (just for right now! LOL!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Don't forget a Q


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oy!! 

Fish or lizards


----------



## RMADairyGoats

lizards
snakes or bugs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not a fair question! neither!  

cars or buses


----------



## RMADairyGoats

cars (not as many people and you can talk about goats without getting weird looks)
horses or goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!!!

goats but that is not a fair question either! lol!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Sorry 
grass or dirt


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

grass!

pink or red


----------



## RMADairyGoats

red
blue or purple


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

BLUE!

black or brown


----------



## RMADairyGoats

black
buckskin or gold


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

gold


----------



## RMADairyGoats

DOn't forget the Q


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sorry! really i should be in bed! lol!

moonspots or wattles!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

moonspots
blue eyes or brown


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

BLUE!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

AGAIN with the question!!!! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

see what did I tell you! I am gonna go to bed now night!

birds or mice


----------



## RMADairyGoats

You can't go to bed now! We were just getting started 
birds
night or day


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!
well..... a little longer it is 10:35 here and I am a bit over tired!

night

sun or rain


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Good! 
rain
Black or white


----------



## milkmaid

White!

Soft or hard


----------



## RMADairyGoats

soft
rock or pebble


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

pebble 

dark or light

ok now I am really off to bed I don't feel all that great..... night


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hope you feel better soon :hug: Have a nice night!
light
music or TV


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Riley :hug:

music

bed or couch


----------



## RMADairyGoats

You're welcome 
bed
Kids or adults


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I feel much better today! just needed some sleep!  

kids


length or width (in goats)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Glad you are doing better 
Width
Good udder or correct body styling


----------



## DavyHollow

good udder. and I wanted to say length for the prior one lol

Good Feet or Good Face?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Good feet
nice topline or depth of body?


----------



## thegoatgirl

Topline.

Rain or shine.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

rain
Sunny or cloudy


----------



## thegoatgirl

Cloudy.

Level rumps, or an up-hill stance.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

level rumps

nice attachments or great MSL


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Well both, but I would pick good attachments
beards or horns


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

BEARDS!!!

polled or wattles


----------



## RMADairyGoats

polled
Flashy or soild


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

depends on the solid color..... but I'm gonna go with flashy

hot or cold


----------



## milkmaid

Hot!

Do-it-yourself or pay someone else to do it


----------



## KW Farms

Do it yourself.

Snow storm or rain storm.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

rain storm
stardard goats or miniature goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mini!!!

runt or brat (goat)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

brat
sweet or funny (goats)


----------



## KW Farms

Sweet.

Black or white goats. Solids.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Black 
moonspots or cou clair/blancs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

cou clair/blancs :drool:

solid or flashy goat


----------



## RMADairyGoats

SOLID!!! 
Chamoisee or gold


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chamoisee!!!!!

black or swiss


----------



## DavyHollow

SWISS!  

Great Danes or Great Pyrenees?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

GP

dogs or cats


----------



## thegoatgirl

Dogs.

Cou Blancs or blacks (  :drool:  ).


----------



## DavyHollow

oh, you can't make me choose lol. As long as they are both Alpine.

Spots or Stripes?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

spots

Plaid or checkered


----------



## thegoatgirl

Checkered!! 

Alpines or Nubians.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Alpines

ND's or Pygmys


----------



## thegoatgirl

NDs.

Toggs or Alpines.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Toggs

Sables or Cashmeres


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Sables
Kinder or Boer


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Kinder

Fiber goat of meat goat


----------



## RMADairyGoats

meat goat
goat meat or goat cheese


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goat cheese :drool:

goat milk or cow milk


----------



## RMADairyGoats

cow milk
beef or pork


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! same here!

pork and beef! lol!

chips or cookies


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hummmm...That's a hard one! LOL! Cookies
cake or cupcakes


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What's the difference! LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!


----------



## KW Farms

Cupcakes! 

Trimming hooves or tattooing?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

trimming hooves

disbudding or banding


----------



## KW Farms

Banding.

Weaning time or breeding season?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

breeding season

kidding or selling kids


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Selling kids (because bottle feeding them all is SOOO much work)  
showing goats or milking does


----------



## thegoatgirl

Hmm......BOTH!!!!

Goats or sheep.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Goats
chicken or duck


----------



## thegoatgirl

Duck. Chickens are SOOO :dazed: !! LOL! :laugh: 

Goat or horse.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

that is a tuff one! goats!


pony or dog


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dog
red or yellow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

red

pink or blue


----------



## RMADairyGoats

blue
doelings or bucklings


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

doelings

wethers or bucks


----------



## RMADairyGoats

bucks
SR does or JR does


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sr does

goats or pigs


----------



## RMADairyGoats

GOATS!!!!
beef cows or dairy cows


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

diary cows

rabbits or hamsters


----------



## RMADairyGoats

rabbits
keeping or selling goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

both LOL!

Shopping or showing


----------



## RMADairyGoats

BOTH! lol
Christmas or Easter


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Christmas 

Butterflys or Bees


----------



## mmiller

Both

Spotted/Solid goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

spotted 

wattles!  or none...


----------



## RMADairyGoats

none
moonspots or blue eyes


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:O No wattles!?!?!?!

Blue eyes 

bird or cat


----------



## mmiller

Both ( cat outside bird in lol)

Boston Terrier or Poodle lol


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Boston Terrier
little dogs or big dogs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Boston Terrier

German Shepherd or cocker spaniel


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I think you answered the wrong question
German Shepherd 
Husky or Akita


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol! yep sorry!

husky

Mix breed or Pure breed


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Depends
Sheep or Llama


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Llama

wool or fiber


----------



## RMADairyGoats

fiber
rain or snow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

rain

hot or cold


----------



## RMADairyGoats

hot
a bath or shower


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

shower

buy or sell


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Both! lol
trees or flowers


----------



## mmiller

Trees.

Spring or Fall?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

spring

summer or winter


----------



## RMADairyGoats

^I just tried to post the same thing!!!
summer
black cats or tabby cats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! great minds think alike! 

tabby cats

calico cats or white cats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yep 
calico 
ragdoll or Snowshoe


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not sure......

rat or mole


----------



## RMADairyGoats

rat
old or young (Sorry, I'm running out if ideas!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol! don't worry I am too!

young

short or tall


----------



## RMADairyGoats

tall
skinny or fat


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

well as long as it's not sickly skinny

veggie or fruit


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
fruit
human babies or goat kids


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goats!!! they dont complain as much 

toads or frogs


----------



## thegoatgirl

Frogs.

Apples or Pears.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

apples
grapes or bananas


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

bananas 

peach or watermelon


----------



## RMADairyGoats

watermelon
pomegranate or pineapple


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

pineapple 

flower or grass


----------



## RMADairyGoats

grass
tree or rock


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

tree

grasshopper or snail


----------



## RMADairyGoats

grasshopper
big or small


----------



## KW Farms

big

llamas or alpacas


----------



## DavyHollow

alpacas

giraffes or elephants?


----------



## KW Farms

Giraffes.

Dolphins or sharks.


----------



## Valjero

dolphins


doelings or bucklings?


----------



## DavyHollow

doelings

bucks or bucklings?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

bucklings

1st or 2nd freshening


----------



## RMADairyGoats

2nd freshening
a 4 year old or a yearling


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yearling

AGS or ADGA


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ADGA
Local show or Nationals


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ummm.... well I have never been to Nat. sooooo I can not answer your question!  LOL!

frank or fred LOL!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'm not sure what that mean???! 
1st place or last


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mean-either! LOL! I just randomly put 2 names! sorry!

First!

RCH or BOB


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Well then I would pick Fred 
BOB
CH or ARMCH


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!
ARMCH

BIS or BU


----------



## RMADairyGoats

BIS
PGCH or MCH


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

MCH

mini horses or 'big' horses


----------



## RMADairyGoats

mini
registered or unreg


----------



## Goat Luvr

registered

wattles or no wattles


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no wattles
blue eyes or brown


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

BLUE!


solid or flashy


----------



## Goat Luvr

flashy (most of the time)

Kiko or Boer


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I like both, but I guess Boer
milking or clipping


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

CLIPPING!!!!!

hoof trimming or tattooing


----------



## RMADairyGoats

hoof trimming
disbudding or shots


----------



## KW Farms

Shots.

Polled or horned.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

polled, so you don't have to disbud.
cou clair or cou blanc


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like them both! 

Buckskin or white


----------



## RMADairyGoats

buckskin!!!
gold or cream


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

gold 

black or swiss


----------



## RMADairyGoats

black
Moonspots or blue eyes


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

blue eyes 

wattles or moonspots


----------



## RMADairyGoats

moonspots
grand or reserve


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

grand but I'll settle for reserve 

BOB or BIS


----------



## RMADairyGoats

BIS
ARMCH or PGCH


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ARMCH

MCH or CH


----------



## RMADairyGoats

MCH
*D or *M


----------



## KW Farms

*M

Alfalfa or timothy.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

alfalfa
pellets or cubes


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

pellets

shavings or straw


----------



## RMADairyGoats

shavings
hay or grain


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hay (smells better lol!)

rat or mouse


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I like both! 
chicken or turkey


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

turkey! 

cat or dog


----------



## RMADairyGoats

cat
horse or sheep


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

horse

pony or horse


----------



## RMADairyGoats

horse
warm or cold


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

warm

soap or tooth paste


----------



## RMADairyGoats

soap
rain or snow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

rain

lake or ocean


----------



## RMADairyGoats

lake
boats or canoes


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

um boats... they don't tip as easy! LOL!

see weed or fish slime


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Neither!! 
fish or sharks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fish please!

Turtals or eels


----------



## RMADairyGoats

eels
mountain lion or bear


----------



## KW Farms

mountain lion

computer or laptop


----------



## RMADairyGoats

computer
Nigerian Dwarf or Pygmy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ND

snail or slug


----------



## RMADairyGoats

snail
cloudy or sunny


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sunny

snow or sleet


----------



## RMADairyGoats

snow
green or blue


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

blue!

pink or red


----------



## RMADairyGoats

red, I'm not a huge fan of pink 
dirty or clean


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't really like pink either 
clean

turky or chicken


----------



## RMADairyGoats

turkey
ham or beef


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

beef

baccon or heart


----------



## RMADairyGoats

bacon
cheese or milk


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

cheese 

goat or cow milk


----------



## RMADairyGoats

cow milk, goat milk is gross 
registered or unregistered


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think so too! so I don't drink it or have cereal while our does are in milk!  LOL!

registered 

AGS or ADGA


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
ADGA
hamburger or steak


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

steak 

pork or ham


----------



## RMADairyGoats

pork
sausage or pepperoni


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

pepperoni 

pizza or pie


----------



## RMADairyGoats

pie
cake or cookies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

depends lol!

boat or plane


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Neither! I'd rather walk 
Beach or mountains


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

same here!
mountains

flash light or candle


----------



## RMADairyGoats

flash light
city or country


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COUNTRY!
I would DIE in a city! LOL!

fencing or swimming


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! 
swimming
music or TV


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

music 

reading or sleeping


----------



## RMADairyGoats

sleeping
math or history


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Neither! lol!

Cats or dogs


----------



## RMADairyGoats

cats
chickens or geese


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

CHICKENS! geese scare me! (long story)

llamas or alpacas


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
llamas
kids or adults


----------



## rosti

Adults



Horse or dogs?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

horses
hand milking or machine milking


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hand milking

Jr. does or Sr. does


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Sr. Does
bucks or wethers


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Bucks!

starwars or Legos


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Neither!!!
sweet or mean


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Same here!

Sweet

sweet or sour?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Depends..I like sour things 
black olives or green olives


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!

BLACK! the green ones are NASTY! 

Cheese cake or Apple Pie


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I totally agree! LOVE the black ones!
cheese cake
apples or pears


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep I could eat a whole can! (or 2 or 3! LOL!)

apples

peach or banana


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Me too  
banana
carrort or watermelon


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Watermelon! LOVE it!

honey or syrup


----------



## RMADairyGoats

syrup
bacon or roast


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

bacon! *yum*

pork or beef


----------



## RMADairyGoats

beef
chicken or rabbit meat


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

chicken... I haven't had rabbit in awhile....

deer meat or fish


----------



## RMADairyGoats

deer meet
run or walk


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

walk

hot or cold


----------



## RMADairyGoats

hot
sunrise or sunset


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sunset.... I don't have to wake up to see it!

sun or moon


----------



## RMADairyGoats

moon
Hamburger or hotdog


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hamburger


goat or pig


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Goat!
flying in a plane or riding in a car


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ridding in a car

trains or boats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

train
coke or pepsi


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

coke

Dr. pepper or Mtn. Dew


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Mountain dew!
pickle juice or olive juice


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

EEEWWW!!!!

neither if I have to drink it!!

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
That's a hard one! But I guess pickle juice 
truck or car


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

truck

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

truck
saddle or bareback


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

depends on the horse! LOL!

QH or minis?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

minis
pinto or solid


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thats hard! Both!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

solid
soup or salad?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

AHH! Why are you asking me such hard Q's!!!! LOL!

Spring or Summer


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Summer
Winter or Fall


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fall

bath or shower


----------



## RMADairyGoats

shower
milking or showing


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Um.... both!

cleaning or milking


----------



## RMADairyGoats

milking!!
dam raised or bottle raised


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Well I like bottle feeding sometimes but I like dam raised kids better... Not so pushy....

buckskin or black


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Both!!!
white or gold


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

gold!

Chammy or white


----------



## RMADairyGoats

chamoisee
swimming or running


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

swimming

crocks or gators


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Humm...Don't really know.
registered or unreg


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!

reg.

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

registered
Selling or keeping


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

depends lol!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Like you, it depends 
bed or sofa


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

bed

hot or cold


----------



## RMADairyGoats

hot
horns or polled


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

polled 

disbudded or polled


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Don't really care either way, but I guess polled 
shots or hoof trimming


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hoof trimming!

fat or skinny


----------



## RMADairyGoats

skinny, as long as it's not too thin 
tall or short


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

um tall.... just not too tall LOL!

buck or doe


----------



## RMADairyGoats

doe
sweet or sour


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sweet

pig or mud


----------



## RMADairyGoats

pig
rain or snow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

rain 

showing or clipping


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Both! LOL!
pop or country music


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!

country 

mini horses or goats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Did you really have to ask me that?! LOL! I guess goats..
Beards or no beards


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I thought it would be funny!  

I like beards! LOL! but I like some W/O beards..

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

The same 
shorts or sweatpants


----------



## coltrule

Shorts

Milk or meat goat?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Well I like goat meat more than I like milk, but I prefer the look of dairy goats over a meat goat 
clipped or hairy


----------



## coltrule

hairy 

football or baseball?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

football
camping or boating


----------



## coltrule

camping,but I like boating.

winter or summer


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Summer

spring or fall


----------



## RMADairyGoats

spring
tattoo or disbud


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ummm neither! LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! I guess tattooing...
shots or banding


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

shots... never banded....

you?


----------



## coltrule

either one.. I've done both lol

Nubian or boar


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nubian 

fiber or meat goats


----------



## coltrule

meat goats (but not for meat lol)

you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I would like to get a fiber goat....

Horses or ponies


----------



## coltrule

both, hehe probly horses 

cat or dog?


----------



## milkmaid

Dog.  But I like them both.

Proud or humble?


----------



## coltrule

Proud 

Sad or angry


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

um.... sad

happy or excited


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Umm..Excited 
bugs or snakes


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Bugs

lizard or scorpion


----------



## RMADairyGoats

lizard
lion or tiger


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

tiger 

pooh or piglet


----------



## coltrule

Piglet hehe.

monkey or bear


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

um.... monkey 

elephant or giraffe


----------



## RMADairyGoats

giraffe
pie or cake


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

depends on the flavor... LOL!

apple pie or cheese cake (< I want one REAL bad! I am trying to get my mom to bring me to the store to get one! LOL!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! :ROFL:
cheese cake
chocolate or vallina


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

and of corse she is on the phone now! ugg.. I REALLY want one! 

chocolate 

cherry or grape


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Ya like coconut cream pie? We have some  It's REALLY good!
grape
strawberry or peach


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You know I have never had that! I really want to try it though! Wait you have a cheese cake!?! Well send some my way girl!

peach 

strawberry or banana


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! No, we just finished a red velvet cheesecake the other day though..It was GOOD!! 
never had coconut cream pie?!? OMG you have to try it!
banana
Grape or pear


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh that does sound good!
I really want to!!

pear

watermellon or hone dew mellon


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
watermellon
fruit or veggie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

depends on the fruit or veggie

showing or milking


----------



## RMADairyGoats

BOTH! LOL!
teat or MSL


----------



## caprine crazy

Teat

Boer goat or fainting goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

well I couldn't milk without teats! haha! but I'm gonna say both

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Same 
Contraction or pushing (sorry that's kinda dumb, but I can't think of anything else!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I am not sure.... never had to do either!! (you could ask one of your goats though!  LOL!)


fudge or pudding


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!! I think they'd say neither 
fudge
10 acres or 100 acres


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

100!

money or goats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Well money buys you goats, so dunno 
paper or plastic


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! very true!

um.... plastic 

spoon or fork (or.... a SPORK!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!! Depends 
butter or bread


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

um... bread.... but you need butter with that! so IDK!

soda or juice


----------



## RMADairyGoats

soda 
Mountain dew or Pepsi


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mtn. dew!

Dr. Pepper or coke


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I know! It's the best, even though it has fame retardant in it 
coke
Mcdonalds or Burger King


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I know! I told my mom now she doesn't have to worry about me catching fire! LOL! (she wasn't pleased with that!)

BOTH! LOL! taco bell or KFC


----------



## RMADairyGoats

HAHAHHAHAH!!!! :ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: 
KFC
ADGA or AGS


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well AGS is cheaper.. and ADGA people are rude! But I like what ADGA offers...

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ADGA
LaMancha or ND


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not a fair Q! LOL! both!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Can't choose 
Nubian or Sable


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 

Sable 

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nubian
Togg or Alpine


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

um.... alpine


----------



## caprine crazy

Nubian or Alpine?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Alpine
Togg or Saanen


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

togg

Sable or saanen


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Saanen
Pygmy or Boer


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

boer


----------



## caprine crazy

Nubian or Mini Nubian


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nubian
Mini LaMancha or LaMancha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LaMancha but I would settle for a mini for now 

alpine or mini alpine


----------



## caprine crazy

ooh that's a tough one but i think i'll go with alpine

oberhasli or mini oberhasli


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL Skyla!
Oberhasli
Saanen or mini Saanen


----------



## caprine crazy

Saanen
Togg or mini togg


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Togg
mini horse or big horse


----------



## caprine crazy

mini horse
Kiko or Boer


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Boer
dairy goat or meat goat


----------



## caprine crazy

meat goat
disbudded or polled


----------



## RMADairyGoats

disbudded cuz somethings polled aniamls have a hard time getting pregnant.
horns or disbudded


----------



## caprine crazy

I think I prefer disbudded because goats don't realize how hurtful their horns can be!

buck or doe


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
doe
wether or buck


----------



## caprine crazy

wether
hand milk or machine milk


----------



## RMADairyGoats

milking machine
doe or kid


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Um.... doe

cou clair or cou blanc


----------



## RMADairyGoats

cou blanc
buckskin or gold


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

um.... gold

white or black


----------



## RMADairyGoats

black
blue eyes or brown


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

BULE!

elf or erect ears


----------



## RMADairyGoats

elf
LaMancha or Nigerian


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Both!!

nubian or togg


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Nubian
alpine or Saanen


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

alpine

yogurt or pudding


----------



## RMADairyGoats

pudding
homemade or storebought


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

depends on who's making it! LOL!

pure bred or recorded grade


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Depends, usually PB 
good temperament or show quality


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ah... Both!

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Show quality.. I don't really care about the temperament 
evil or sweet


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I kinda do... One of the things we breed for....

Sweet

Dead or alive


----------



## RMADairyGoats

It's always nice as a few of ours are really wild!
alive
old or new


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! 

New 

Rotten or fresh


----------



## RMADairyGoats

fresh
shiny or dull


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Shiny 

Clippers or machine milker


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Both! LOL!
pastuerizer or milk machine (I want both sooooooooooooooooooo bad!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Neither for me.  

Bottles or lambar


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! 
lambar
big or small


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Depends 

Smelly or slimy


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Neither! Yuck!
bug or snake


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! 

Neither!!

Mouse or rat


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Both!!!
You?


----------



## caprine crazy

I would choose a mouse over a rat. Mice are cute!
ND or Nubian


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yeah they are 
ND
Nubian or Alpine


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Alpine

Alpine or LaMancha


----------



## caprine crazy

Alpine

LaMancha or Saanen


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LaMancha
Saanen or Sable


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sable 

goats or mini horses


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Why do you keep asking me that?!?! 
Goats I guess 
Morgans or goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! cause it's fun and I'm running out of things to ask! 

Pay back right!? goats

Breeding goats or pet goats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!
breeding goats
showing or breeding


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is an unfair Q!!

both!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Both!
water or land


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

land

pigs or cows


----------



## RMADairyGoats

pigs 
sheep or fiber goats


----------



## caprine crazy

Sheep

goose or duck


----------



## RMADairyGoats

duck
ears or no ears


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like Munchie no ears? or literally no ears?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Mancha ears


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

then LOVE!!!!!

nubian ears or airplane ears


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nubian ears
elf ears or gopher ears


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

both!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Both!!
milk or meat


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

meat i guess lol!

bacon or steak


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
bacon
ham or ribs


----------



## caprine crazy

Ribs!!! My absolute favorite!
pork or beef


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

pork as long as it is fresh home grown! *YUM*

candy or chips


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Umm candy 
junk food or veggies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

junk food!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Junk food!!!
quality or bad quality


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

quality 

blue or brown eyes


----------



## RMADairyGoats

brown
Wattles or no wattles


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WATTLES!!

moonspots or lots of white


----------



## RMADairyGoats

moonspots
tattooing or disbudding


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

neither! LOL!

breeding or kidding


----------



## RMADairyGoats

kidding, because the babies are soooo fun!
bottle babies or dam raised


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

sorta both....

FF or SF


----------



## RMADairyGoats

SF
older doe or younger


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Depends 

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

older
plastic chains or dog collars


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like dog collars myself

feeding or milking


----------



## RMADairyGoats

milking
parties or banquets


----------



## caprine crazy

Parties
you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

neither! LOL!

Parties or showing


----------



## RMADairyGoats

showing! I HATE paries!
you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Same! I can't stan them either!!

Clipping or cleaning


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
clipping
big teats or small one


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Big!!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

big
big horses or mini horses


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

BOTH!! LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

minis 
chickens or ducks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

neither! 

pigs or bunnies


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
bunnies
fake hair or fake teeth


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Um..... hair? LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hair I guess! LOL!
high heels or flip flops


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

flip flops!

dress or skirt


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Umm...skirt I guess. I hate dresses!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Same here! I have to wear one on Sat.  yuck!

PC or TV


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! 
PC
U?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

PC

legos or star wars


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Neither!!!!!
movies or TV series


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

both!

goat or horse websites


----------



## RMADairyGoats

goat
rat or mouse


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

mouse

snake or lizard


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Both!
carpet or wood floor


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Gross!

carpet

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
wood floor
fish or sharks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fish

monkey or ant eater


----------



## Red Maple Farm

Ant eater 


kidding seanon or breeding season?


----------



## caprine crazy

MONKEY!!!
centipede or salamander


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NEITHER! yuck!

Toby Mac or group 1 crew


----------



## caprine crazy

Toby Mac
Carrie Underwood or Taylor Swift


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Neither! LOL!
Rihanna or Beyonce


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

caprine crazy said:


> Toby Mac
> Carrie Underwood or Taylor Swift


TAYLOR SWIFT!!!



Lost Prairie said:


> Neither! LOL!
> Rihanna or Beyonce


Neither LOL!

ponies or horses


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! 
horses, some ponies don't have nice personalities

Toddlars and Tiaras or 19 kids And Counting


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know! They are so braty! It's like small dogs! :roll:

19 kids and counting

Toddlers and Tiaras or Cake Boss


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
T&T
beard or horns


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Beards!

shaving or waxing LOL! sorry!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!! Neither!!!!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! same here! Waxing hurts and shaving is such a pain! LOL! My mom has to do my eyebrows tomorrow... Ugg... I hate weddings! too much work!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!! I've never done either! Yuck!

spray tans or dresses


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

well it's not fun!

dresses 

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
IDK..Spray tans I guess!
fake eyelashes or high heels


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 

heels!

lip stick or lip gloss


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Lip stick I guess.
tank top or T shirt


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

t shirt


----------



## RMADairyGoats

jeans or shorts


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! sorry! I forgot to put a Q!

jeans most of the time

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Agreed 
rose or Petuna


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Petunia 

Pansy or Rose


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Rose
Lilly or Daffodil


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lilly

Web or tv


----------



## RMADairyGoats

web
Buttin' Heads or Rosasharn


----------



## caprine crazy

Rosasharn 

Twincreeks or Buttin Heads


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Both! lol
dairy or boer/meat


----------



## caprine crazy

BOTH! lol

breeding time or kidding time


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
kidding time

coke or pepsi


----------



## caprine crazy

Coke
vanilla or chocolate


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Vanilla 

strawberry or blueberry


----------



## caprine crazy

strawberry

right handed or left handed


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

right

grass or hay


----------



## caprine crazy

grass
long beards or short


----------



## RMADairyGoats

long
horns or scurs


----------



## caprine crazy

NEITHER! lol
cake or pie


----------



## KW Farms

Pie.

Computer or laptop.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

computer
Ranch or farm


----------



## caprine crazy

ranch
home or away


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

home (unless it's a goat show  )

cream or milk


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Agreed 
milk
beef or pork


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

both! 

pig or goat


----------



## RMADairyGoats

lol!
goat!
horse or cow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

horse (but I REALLY want a cow! friends of ours just got one and it has a cute little calf! I want to milk her so bad LOL!)

horse or donkey


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!
horse
Movie or series


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hehe! I also want to milk a 'big' goat!

movie

yard or road


----------



## caprine crazy

yard
lazy or active


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

depends on the day 

horse or pony


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
horse
nigerian or pygmy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nigerian 

LaMancha or Alpine?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WHY that?! 
Umm..BOTH!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! I wanted to see what you would say and you said pretty much what I thought you would! LOL!

Well you have showed me some really nice Alpines... but I LOVE Munchies!

squid or fish


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! You read my mind 
I LOVE both!

fish
shark or whale


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

whale

seal or otter


----------



## RMADairyGoats

otter
lion or tiger


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

tiger

Mt. lion or Mt. goat


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Mt. Goat, but Mt. Lions are pretty 

loose or tight


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

they are! but a tid bit scary! LOL!

depends

bright or dark


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! And mean!
depends
night or day


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes... just a bit! LOL!

depends on the night or day LOL!

awake or asleep


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
asleep
couch or bed


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

bed

Talker or Sydney :angel2:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Really?! Those are my two favs! I can't choose!!
Brookie or Mazie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I know! 

Urg! pay back hu? I can't choose either!

Cracker or Yoda?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!
Cracker, Yoda is kinda annoying...
GA or Snappy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Snappy! LOL! GA is a butt pain!

Vanessa or Peach


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Umm Vanessa...She doesn't have a head like a donkey! But I love my Peach too 
Talker or Rinky


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Oh don't ask me that! I like them BOTH! and want a kid out of BOTH!!! LOL!

Brook or Lilly


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! 
Brook, because I like her color a little better 
Levi or Levi Jr.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Same here! and Brookie is my bby grl!

Levi Jr.! love his little moonspots!

pilot or headliner


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! 
Both! But I REALLY like Headliner!
Cracker or Yoda


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I like his moonspots too!

I lke Yoda's color and face better.... but both! I can't choose!

Tiger L or Tom Thumb


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Tiger L
Lost Valley or Dill's


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmm.... Dill's

Rosasharn or Dragonfly


----------



## RMADairyGoats

BOTH! But I LOVE Rosasharn
algedi or Gotta B Kid N


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh that is hard..... Algedi

Gypsy Moon or Fairlea


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hehe!
Fairlea
OMF or Willow Moon


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm going with Willow Moon.... I do like a lot of OMF's stock though!

God's Love Farm or Dawn Land Farm


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Agreed!
Dawn Land
registered name or barn name


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree!

depends on what both are...

you


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Same 
PB or mutt


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

PB

ND or LM


----------



## RMADairyGoats

BOTH!!!!!
Alpine or Togg


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Alpine

Nubian or Sable


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nubian
Horse or dog


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

horse

donkey or mule


----------



## RMADairyGoats

donkey
plane or car


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

car

boat or plane


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Neither! I'd rather walk!
pond or lake


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

lake as long as I can see the bottom LOL!

ocean or lake


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!
lake
valley or hill


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hill...

water or juice


----------



## RMADairyGoats

water
Does or bucks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

does

wethers or pet does


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Neither!
teat spur or infertile


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

well what does it matter!? they are both pets!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Neither!
breeding or kidding


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

kidding

selling or keeping


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I like both! lol!
books or movies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

depends

cartoons


----------



## KW Farms

Movie at home or at the theater?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

theaters are fun! 

popcorn or candy @ movies


----------



## RMADairyGoats

candy at the movies 
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmmm.... I really like the movie theater popcorn LOL!

4th of July or B-Day


----------



## RMADairyGoats

4th of July cuz I don't have to have my picture taken for that!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

B-day cause I get money and stuff!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

spring or summer


----------



## caprine crazy

spring the summer is too hot!

spring or fall


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

spring (my FAVE season of the year!)

fall or winter


----------



## KW Farms

Winter.

Wood posts or t-posts?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

t-posts

Hot wire or Red Brand fence


----------



## caprine crazy

I haven't had experience with either so I can't really answer that.
Cattle panels or combination panels


----------



## KW Farms

Cattle panels.

Puppies or kittens.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Puppies

fish or squid


----------



## caprine crazy

fish
calms or oysters


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

neither! Yuck!

cows or bulls


----------



## caprine crazy

LOL! I don't like em either.

Cows

does or wethers


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Does

Bucks or wethers


----------



## caprine crazy

wethers
ADGA or AGS


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I like AGS a bit better (nicer people) But everything around here is ADGA

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

Well....I really like that in ADGA your goat doesn't have to be purebred if it isn't an ND. However, AGS has kind, genuine people. Soooo.....IDK!

ND or lamancha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NOT a fair Q!!! LOL!

BOTH! 

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

I would pick ND.

mini nubian or kinder


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mini Nubian 

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

mini nubian

goats or horses


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

AHHH! You can't ask me that!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

Yes I can!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! ok.... BOTH!  LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
goat
chicken or duck


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

neither!

egg or bacon


----------



## caprine crazy

Bacon..... :drool: 

pork or beef


----------



## RMADairyGoats

beef
you?


----------



## caprine crazy

beef

coke or pepsi?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

coke

Dr. Pepper or Mtn Dew


----------



## caprine crazy

dr. pepper
mtn. dew or mellow yellow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mtn. Dew!!!

fish or chicken


----------



## caprine crazy

Chicken!!
Gatorade or Powerade


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

both! LOL!

juice or soda


----------



## RMADairyGoats

soda 
Alpine or Nubian


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

alpine

Nigerian or Lamancha


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Not a cool Q! BOTH!!!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I know! 

BOTH!!

Alpine or lamancha


----------



## rosti

Alpines are the best! 

Brothers or sisters?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! That's a hard one! LOL! I love both! but some times.... LOL!

you?


----------



## rosti

Depends who it is. I have 9 brothers and 7 sisters. Well........ I think both the same.


----------



## rosti

Oh wait my question. 

Arabians or Thourobreds? I can't spell it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow! that's alot of siblings! 

Arabians

Morgans or Warmbloods


----------



## rosti

Well one brother and 3 sisters are in laws.



Morgan.


Milk or cheese?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

cheese
meat or veggies


----------



## rosti

Meat. The only veggies I like are potatoes and corn. And they're not even counted as veggies.



Mini or Huge horses?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

mini 

You?


----------



## caprine crazy

I like minis! Anything mini is cute!

nubian or lamancha?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LAMANCHA!!!! LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LAMANCHA!!!!!

Saanen or Sable


----------



## caprine crazy

SABLE!!!

Obie or Alpine?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Alpine
You?


----------



## caprine crazy

Alpine
Boer or Kiko


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Boer
You?


----------



## caprine crazy

Boer!
buckskin or pinto (ND colorings)


----------



## VincekFarm

buckskin. 


Nubian or Sable?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nubian

Togg or LaMancha


----------



## caprine crazy

Togg
Alpine or Togg (I think I know the answer to this one!  )


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ALpine

Goat or horses


----------



## caprine crazy

GOATS!!!!
mini horses or big horses


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hehe! Somehow I knew that you were going to say that 

mini
Standard goat or miniature


----------



## caprine crazy

Well, BOTH!


----------



## caprine crazy

Well, BOTH!
Forgot a Q!
you?


----------



## VincekFarm

Miniature.

Orange or Pine-Apple


----------



## caprine crazy

orange

banana or strawberry


----------



## RMADairyGoats

banana
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Same

Peach or Mango


----------



## RMADairyGoats

mango
ice cream or cookie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

depends lol!

cake or pie


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Both!
U?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

same... aslong as I like the flavors LOL!

pics or videos


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hehe! Agreed 
Umm...I really dunno!!!
U?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

same... unless it's goat pics! 

kidding or showing


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Showing, though kidding is fun too!

running or walking


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

walking

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Either works for me 
fast or slow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

depends on what it is

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

depends 

Little Tots Estate or Rosasharn


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Rosasharn!

Dragonfly or Rosasharn?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Rosasharn

Lost Valley or Dill's


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmmm..... Dill's

Fairlea or Little tot's?


----------



## caprine crazy

Fairlea

Fairland Farm or Jasperpine 
Here's the websites: http://www.fairlandfarm.com/ 
http://www.jasperpinenigeriandwarfgoats.com/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's hard!

Both! LOL!

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

I think I like Jasperpine just a tad better, but Fairland has some nice goats to!
Lost Valley or Lost Prairie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I just read that again! I thought you said Fairlea so I didn't look at the link :doh: sSorry! I agree! Jasper Pines! LOL!

Well I REALLY like both! But I'm gonna say Lost Prairie.. Riley has quite a bit of Lost Valley and lots of other that I LOVE!

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

LOL!
Yeah Lost Prairie.
lamanchas or saanens


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LAMANCHAS!!!!!! 

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

Yeah I would definitely pick manchas over saanens. Nothing against saanens or anything....
Alpines or Obies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Alpines...

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well I REALLY like both! But I'm gonna say Lost Prairie.. Riley has quite a bit of Lost Valley and lots of other that I LOVE!
> 
> you?





caprine crazy said:


> LOL!
> Yeah Lost Prairie.
> lamanchas or saanens


   Aww thx girls 

Alpines
Sable or Oberhasli


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:hug: Your welcome! 

Sable

Boer or Kiko


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Boer
chicken or goose


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

chicken 

duck or goose


----------



## RMADairyGoats

duck
swan or goose


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

swan

eggs or nest


----------



## RMADairyGoats

eggs
goat or horse


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goat

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

GOAT!
dog or cat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol! IDK! Both!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
cat
cow or sheep


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COW!!!!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Neither!!!!
pig or cow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Cow again!

pig or fish


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
fish
bunny or duck


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

bunny if it's cute and nice! LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

duck
rose or daisy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmm... rose

Morning Glory or Tulip


----------



## RMADairyGoats

tulip 
daffodil or petuna


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Daffodil

buttercup or dandelion  LOL!


----------



## caprine crazy

buttercup
sunflowers or snapdragons


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

never seen a snapdragon... But I want to name one of Gingersnap's kids that LOL!

tree or flower


----------



## caprine crazy

Aww! That would be the perfect name!

flower

tulip poplar or magnolia tree


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's what me and my mom say! My dad on the other hand... LOL!

IDK either of those... I'm not a flower person LOL!

fiber or meat goats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
meat goats
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Fiber goats

meat or dairy goats?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dairy goats!
Alpine or LaMancha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

LAMANCHAS!!!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I couldn't pick! I LOVE both!
bath or shower


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

depends... when I'm sick or sore I LOVE a hot bath... but other wise a shower

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

same 
manchin or mobel home


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mansion!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Same!
ER or hospital


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What's the difference! LOL!


shot or poke


----------



## caprine crazy

poke
IM or SQ


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

SQ

lick or bite (sorry!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! lick
rock or pebble


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

depends... but pebble sound cuter! LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!
Depends 
chain link or no climb


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chain link

cattle or hg pannels


----------



## RMADairyGoats

hog pannels
Kid (human) or kid (goat)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Umm both! 

peas or squash


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!

peas
Water or soda


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

soda! LOL!

water or milk


----------



## caprine crazy

depends on what kind of milk we're talking about here...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! goats milk (  )


----------



## caprine crazy

I LOVE GOAT MILK!!!!

goat milk or cows milk


----------



## RMADairyGoats

GROSSSSSSS!!!!!
cows milk

FFA or 4H


----------



## VincekFarm

You traitors! Are your goats actually cows desguised as goats? :laugh: 

4-H


Dexter Cow or Alpine Goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!! I don't drink any milk! YUCK! I would rather Cow's though.... 

alpine

cow or goat (any breed just in general)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

goat!
ADGA or AGS


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

umm.. Both! LOL! 

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
ADGA
CAE or CL (sorry dumb ?)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Um NEITHER! LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! NEITHER!
shot or oral meds


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

oral meds

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

oral! 
long needle or short


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

short!!!

IV or shot


----------



## caprine crazy

shot

pills or liquid medication?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

pills

rats or mice


----------



## caprine crazy

mice
hamster or guinea pig?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hamster

post reply or quick reply


----------



## caprine crazy

quick

TGS or fb


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TGS

spider or beetle


----------



## caprine crazy

NEITHER! Yuck!

ferret or gerbil


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

ferret 

boys or bucks LOL!


----------



## caprine crazy

well, it depends... :wink:
sanctioned show or 4h show


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! That's what I say too! 

sanctioned show

ice or snow


----------



## RMADairyGoats

^LOL!
snow

sunny or rainy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sunny!

clouds or smoke


----------



## caprine crazy

clouds
hot or humid


----------



## RMADairyGoats

humid
windy or still


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I would go with Hot!!

how windy? warm or cold months?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

bumping this back up


----------



## JustKidding

Warm 
sun or moon


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sun

Open shows or 4-H shows


----------



## JustKidding

4-H show
4-H or colver buds


----------



## JustKidding

Anyone


----------



## RMADairyGoats

4H
ADGA or AGS


----------



## JustKidding

ADGA 
life or death


----------



## RMADairyGoats

life
new or old


----------



## caprine crazy

old
middle school or high school


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

High school then your closer to being done!!! LOl!!!

Home work or school work


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
NEITHER!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Same lol!!
Showing or clipping


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Both!
Nigerian or Pygmy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!

Nigerian 

Alpine or Munchie


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Umm...BOTH! I can't choose!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!!

Munchie!!

Togg or Ober


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Neither!
wattles or blue eyes


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!

I can't choose!!! BOTH!!

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Neither!!!!
Flashy or soild


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Depends...

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

soild
blue or brown eyes (human)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Blue! LOL! I just LOVE blue eyes! :ROFL:

you?


----------



## JustKidding

Hey hey.I am on.
I love blue Eyes. Olivia's (my sister) Goat December has blue eyes.
goats or sheep.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Goats

pictures or videos


----------



## rosti

Depends what it is of. Probably videos.


Tattooing or disbudding?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmm... Tattooing is quicker LOL!

you?


----------



## rosti

Disbudding is faster for me. And I don't like the ink all over.

Computer or cell phone?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We have gotten pretty good with the ink LOL!

PC!

tv or pc?


----------



## rosti

I don't have a tv and don't want one.

You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We have netflix so we get all the new stuff late.... I could really care less So a PC LOL!

Toby Mac or Skillet


----------



## rosti

Huh?? LOL I don't have any idea what those are.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are Christian singers... Skillet I can't stand and Toby Mac is ok...

Hmmm.... 

reading or drawing


----------



## RMADairyGoats

drawing
running or walking


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

walking

singing or reading


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NEITHER!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

I like both when I'm alone!

fish or chips?


----------



## caprine crazy

chips
salt or pepper?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

pepper

soda or juice


----------



## caprine crazy

soda

water or Kool aid


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Kool aid
grape or water mellon


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

water mellon!!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

same!
Happy or sad


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

happy

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

happy!
eating or sleeping


----------



## rosti

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> They are Christian singers... Skillet I can't stand and Toby Mac is ok...


I don't like lone people singing. Except for Stan Kesti. Other than that, it has to be a group.

Boy LP, you picked a hard one. Hmmmmmmmmm......... I guess I'll say sleeping. I'm not really sure.

Riding a horse or assisting a kidding?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Skillet is a group.. 

LOL! and so did you!!

BOTH!!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
same!
County fair or State Fair


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

County 

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

State Fair
thick or thin


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Depends on what it is....


----------



## rosti

Same.... I don't like "thick" goats but I like thick wads of money. :laugh: 


Fast or slow?


----------



## Abra

Right smack in-Between. LoL

Hotter Weather or Colder Weather..???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like warm LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Same!
wet or dry


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dry

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

wet
dog or cat


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dog

movie or series


----------



## RMADairyGoats

depends..
book or movie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

depends

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

usually the book is better than the movies

now or later


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sometimes yes

later? now? Hmmm... LOL! IDK

you?


----------



## KW Farms

Now.

Soda or Koolaid.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

soda

juice or water


----------



## RMADairyGoats

water usually
RGCH or GCH


----------



## caprine crazy

GCH

BDIS or BU


----------



## RMADairyGoats

BIS
buck or wether


----------



## thegoatgirl

Buck.

Doe or Buck


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's hard! And depends! LOL! Most of the time doe!

wether or doe?


----------



## thegoatgirl

Doe.

Goat or Horse.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Goat
chicken or duck


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hmm... duck

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

chicken
cheese or cracker


----------



## caprine crazy

Cheese

water or land


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

land

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

land, I can't swim.

horse or goat


----------



## meluvgoats

probably goat

tree or bush?


----------



## caprine crazy

tree

flower or grass


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

grass

hay or weeds


----------



## caprine crazy

hay

open or closed


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

depends what it is...

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

same

doe or buck


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

BOTH! LOL! doe most of the time though...

tooth brush or hair brush?


----------



## meluvgoats

tooth brush (I can always brush my hair with a comb  )

Bed or sofa?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!

bed

table or stump


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL!
Table

Mare or gelding?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I love the mare in my avatar but other then her most others I have worked close with were geldings LOL! So BOTH!

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

both too!

Bulls or bucks?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

bucks!

wethers or steers


----------



## meluvgoats

steers

cows or does?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

does

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

does

fawns or calves


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

that's hard! Calves LOVE the big kissable noses!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Ewww Skyla that's gross!
fawns

bambi or thumper


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!! Why!? They are so big and kissable looking! :ROFL:

Thumper!! LOVE Thumper!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Ewww gross!
Hehe!

Thumper!
ranch or farm


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No way!

What's the Difference?? LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

The slobber everywere! Yuck!
LOL! I dunno! I can't think of anything! LOL!


----------



## meluvgoats

Yeh whats the difference LOL!
I thought ranch was just an American term for Farm? :chin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Well you rub lotion on your chickens feet! That is gross IMO  LOL!

LOL! Farm

garden or green house


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

meluvgoats said:


> Yeh whats the difference LOL!
> I thought ranch was just an American term for Farm? :chin:


We use both here


----------



## caprine crazy

LOL! I love anything that's a baby!

Stallion or gelding


----------



## RMADairyGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! Well you rub lotion on your chickens feet! That is gross IMO  LOL!


LOL! :ROFL: But my sweet little Fifi was dry!  :ROFL:

gelding

mare or stallion


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HAHA!!! :ROFL:

Mare... BUT I do know one stallion that is MUCH nicer then a handful of mares I know! LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

She was LOL! 

Usually mare...But sometimes they are downright nasty!

hairy or clipped


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yep they are :roll:

clipped!!!

you


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
clipped!
house or shed


----------



## meluvgoats

shed (my goats, I can always live with them  )

you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I like houses LOL!

barn or shed


----------



## JustKidding

Barn
does or bucks


----------



## ASTONs Dairy

quarter horse

mountains or lake


----------



## JustKidding

That was not one of the choses


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It just got approved so it was from above. But that is just fine! 

mountains

lions or tiger (and bears oh my! LOL!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

lions, they're soooo pretty 
kid (human) or kid (goat)


----------



## JustKidding

Oh ok 
Goat kid
Pigs or fish


----------



## meluvgoats

fish

piglet or puppy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Puppy!!

up or down


----------



## caprine crazy

Down
high or low


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

low i guess

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

same i think...
black pens or blue pens


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like a writing pen?


----------



## KW Farms

Black.

Foals or calves.


----------



## caprine crazy

calves

kids(goat) or kids(human)


----------



## Tayet

uhmmm, goat kids!

iPod or speaker system?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's hard.... speakers 

soap or mud


----------



## Tayet

Mud is way more fun! 

Pens or pencils?


----------



## caprine crazy

Pencils, you can't erase pen.

mechanical pencils or regular pencils


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Unless you have an eraceable pen  LOL! 

Mechanical 

you?


----------



## Tayet

mechanical pencils  

Sunglasses or a visor?


----------



## meluvgoats

sunglasses

Chair or table


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

depends LOL! Both most times  LOL!!

paper or plastic?


----------



## caprine crazy

plastic

more or less


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

depends

wet or dry


----------



## caprine crazy

depends

up or down


----------



## meluvgoats

depends  

Dills or Proctor hill


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmm... That's a hard one!! LOL! I'm gonna go with Dill's though

Rosasharn or Fairlea


----------



## meluvgoats

Thats a hard one too
Probably Fairlea

Irish whisper or Sugar creek


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!

hmm.. Sugarcreek!

Twincreeks or Dragonfly


----------



## meluvgoats

This is too hard LOL!

Dragonfly

Lost Prairie  or Lost Valley


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I like them both too! 

Lost prairie, i am a BIG Dill's fan and she has some LV too 

You?


----------



## meluvgoats

Lost Prairie too, I love Dills! They are cool goats!

Prairie wood or Rancho Snowfall


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Agreed!

Rancho-Snowfall I don't like a lot oF PW's herd...

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

I love Rancho Snowfalls LM's :drool: I like some of PW though, I'll go RS :greengrin: 

Toth Boers or Burns Branch Boers


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmmm... I haven't seen too many of BBB's goats so I am gonna have to say TB's

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

same

Algedi farm goats or Tinyhill


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Algedi

Goldenbrook Farm or Phoenix Rising?


----------



## meluvgoats

PR, I like Gb too!

Utterly blessed or tinyhooves


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Agreed!

Utterly Blessed ~Haven't seen many updated pics of TH

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

same

Lost Prairie or Lil Bleats


----------



## meluvgoats

Thats hard!!!

Lost Prairie though I LOVE lil bleats but I'm afraid I prefer LP.

Castle Rock or Old mountain farm


----------



## ThreeHavens

Both amazing, but I'm gonna go with Old Mountain Farm.

Gay-Mor or Caesar's Villa?


----------



## RandomGoats

Gay Mor

Promisedland or Jobi?


----------



## caprine crazy

Promsieland

pie or cobbler


----------

